# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Koje adaptirano kupiti?

## puros

drage moje, do prije neki dan bembo je imao problema s kakicom jer mu je varirala od zelenkaste do zlatnožute i imao je svaki dan oko 5 popodne grčiće koji doduše nisu trajali više od pola sata i to isprekidano, ali ipak.... i tako se dogodilo da 28 sati nije pokakao, a kad je na kraju pokakao kakica je bila tamnozelena. nazvala sam pedijaticu, a ona je prema simptomima rekla da mijenjam mlijeko te sma yse prebacila na (kršitelj koda)1 koji sam već od prije imala spremljenog u pričuvi budući sam s nećakinjom prije 1.g. imala istih problema s Nan1. mame, nan1 je strašno teška hrana, s puno željeza i malo je djece podnosi. ima najkvalitetniju formulu, ali je zato neukusnija od (kršitelj koda)a npr. i djeca je ne vole te jako teško pada. od nan1 je stolica zelenkasta. stolica dojenčeta ne bi trebala biti zelenkasta!!!!!! ja sma već 4 dana na (kršitelj koda)u i mogu reći da mi se dijete spasilo! kakica je zlatnožuta s ni traga zelenom, a on s gustom papa i pojede više nego što je jeo kad smo koristili ***. točno se vidi razlika!!!! ovo sam htjela podijeliti s vama da se mame koje koroste *** znaju ravnati. naravno, ne predlažem mijenjanje sve dok je sve u redu, a i tada posavjetovati se obavezno s pedijatricom.


_anchie76 editirala naslov teme_

----------


## petra

Kad sam prestala dojiti, s Petrinih 6 mjeseci, pitali smo doktora da nam preporuci koju formulu uzeti - i on je odmah rekao ***. Mi smo odmah isli na NAN2, tako da ne znam ima li nekakve razlike, ali Petra je bila jako zadovoljna. I još smo na NAN2 (sad ima skoro 14 mjeseci) i nemamo nikakvih problema sa stolicom. Od kad smo se preselili u Belgiju isto smo sretni sto smo na NANu jer je ovdje isto to najpreporučenije mlijeko  za bebe, naravno nakon maminog.

----------


## NatasaM...

Ja znam 2 mame kojima su se djeca preporodila kad su presla na ***. Ocito nema pravila.  :Smile:

----------


## puros

baš kao što kažete: nema pravila. moj bembo je zaista preporođen i sad kak i po 2 puta dnevno, obilno, idealne tvrdoće i zlatnožute boje. nema ni traga zelenoj boji. baš sam sretna. :D

----------


## tara1

Anđela je na Nan1 presla prije mjesec dana jer nam je pedijatrica preporucila bas zbog stolice jer je bila na (kršitelj koda)u.Do sas je imala redovnu stolicu tj.5-6 stolica dnevno normalno žute boje (boja senfa).Posljednjih 5 dana ima jednu dnevno i to obilnu takođe normalne boje ali u ovom trenutku već 28 sati nema stolice.
Čula sam od mnogih da je (kršitelj koda) super jer ima i željeza a i lagan je.
Da li neko ima kakvih iskustava sa tom hranom?
PS.pedijatrica nam je rekla da puno nemjenjamo hranu da nezbunimo bebu.

----------


## Mima

Pa, i Leu su malo mučili grčići; doduše nije plakala ali se napinjala i prduckala (prducka i to jako još uvijek), stolicu ima jednu dnevno zelenkastu na početku a zatim zlatnožutu, ali ja baš i ne bih olako mijenjala hranu jer Lea (da kucnem u drvo kuc kuc) stvarno dobro napreduje na NAN1 hrani. PA nemojte mijenjati hranu ako dijete jedan dan nije kakalo, masirajte trbuščić, dajte više tekućine ili zaslađeni čaj kako je netko preporučio na topicu o kakici beba koje ne doje.

----------


## NatasaM...

Nemojte sladiti caj, onaj caj sto se radi za bebe "od 1. tjedna" vec ima secera u sebi, procitala sam sastav jos davno (i odlucila to uopce ne davati svom djetetu  :Smile:  ).

Bebi prvih 6 mjeseci osim mlijeka nije nista potrebno. Ako vam se cini da ima problema i da bebi treba nesto osim mlijeka (sto god to bilo), mozda bi bilo bolje da pitate lijecnika.  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Naravno da ne sladimo instant čaj   :Laughing:  

Bebi nije potrebno ništa osim mlijeka do 6 mjeseci ako doji; beba koja pije adatirano mlijeko treba dobivati dodatnu tekućinu.

----------


## mayah79

Da, beba koja je na adaptiranom treba dodatnu tekucinu, jer je sastav adaptiranog drugaciji od majcinog mlijeka. Mislim da je najbolje davati vodu, jer su - bar po meni - bebe jos zednije ako piju slatku tekucinu. Zar i vi niste jos zednije kad popijete slatko??

----------


## Mima

I ja mislim da je naidealnije davati bebi vodu, ukoliko je ona prihvaća. 

Moja beba, međutim, vodu ne prihvaća.

----------


## Mamita

probaj joj dati vodu na žlicu, ne iz bočice zato što instinktivno očekuje nešto drugo pa zato odbija.

----------


## Mima

Probala sam i probavam.

----------


## Mamita

ma to za odbijanje vode ti na žalost nije čudno. vidi nas koliki smo pa se još natežemo s vodom, imamo i "dane vode" ili "dane odvikavanja od soka".

----------


## ira

Moja bebica papa od Nestla Beba 1 HA. Da li je to isto mlijeko kao u Hrvatskoj (kršitelj koda)ov *** 1 HA?

----------


## Davor

*ira*, već ono gore je pobjeglo vragu iz torbe, a ovo tvoje pitanje je nespojivo s ovim forumom. Ovaj forum se zalaže za dojenje i ne podržava formulu. O prehrani dojenčadi formulom ispravno je pitanje postaviti pedijatru, a ne širokoj javnosti, koja zapravo niti nije upućena u problematiku.
Ukratko, na ovom forumu nećeš naći sugovornike o formuli.
Formula je zlo. O tome što (kršitelj koda) radi ovome svijetu pročitaj na http://www.ibfan.org/english/codewat.../(kršitelj koda)-en.HTM

Osim prehrane ovaj forum se bavi brojnim drugim roditeljskim temama i vjerujem da ćeš naći puno drugih korisnih tema - osim prehrane dojenčadi formulom.

----------


## ira

Uopće mi nije bilo do bilo kakvog reklamiranja.Ne živim u Hr i svoje dijete nisam rodila već sam ga usvojila sa njenih 7 dana pa normalno da ju ne mogu dojiti iako bih strašno željela. Dijete mora nešto jesti a moje pitanje je bilo povezano s tim što se nisam srela sa hranom *** a moja pedijatrica je dala tu Ha hranu još u bolnici poslije poroda.Dakle zato pitam.Nema potrebe odmah pustiti paljbu.normalno da sam otvorila dohranu jer me zanima sve a naročito to kako hraniti dijete.Srdacan pozdrav

----------


## apricot

ira, nemoj se ljutiti...
Davor ti je samo htio reći kako je najbolje da se konzultiraš s liječnicima jer nadomjesna hrana je, ipak, medicinski pripravak i nitko od nas ti ne može dati savjet koji bi univerzalno bio ispravan.

ljubi svoju malenu   :Heart:

----------


## Dalm@

Mislim da je Davorovo (opetovano) spominjanje vraga i zla po pitanju prehrane nedojene djece neprihvatljivo.
Jedno je uputiti nekog na pravila foruma i/ili savjetovanje s pedijatrom, ali ovako "s visoka" odgovarati nekome tko sigurno želi najbolje za svoje dijete nije u skladu ni s bontonom općenito.

----------


## Davor

"ispasti vragu iz torbe" je izreka kojom se obično sugerira nešto izvan nadzora. Iako marketing supstance opisane u gornjim postingima prije irinog nije strogo prohibiran pravilnikom (limit od 6 mjeseci grrrrr), dolazi od proizvođača formule i služi se istim sredstvima. Dakle, nije "pušite ljudi!", nego je "pozdrav iz Rovinja".

Roditelji koji djecu hrane formulom i sami znaju da je formula zlo. To ne znači da su zbog toga loši roditelji. Jednostavno su prinuđeni to davati djeci (nužno zlo) ili su tako sami odlučili i misle da im je tako bolje (navodno manje zlo). Stvarno, koji dio ti najviše smeta i zbog čega konkretno bih trebao mijenjati retoriku.

Do tada, *formula je zlo*.

----------


## Paki

Mislim da svi korisnici ovog foruma dobro znaju da je majčino mlijeko puno zdravije od formule. No ima majki koje, poput mene, uz svu želju, informiranost, tečajeve dojenja, pozive SOS telefonu, nažalost nisu uspjele dojiti svoju djecu ili su ih uspjele kraće nego što su planirale. 

Mislim da nije u redu konstantno nam sipati sol na ranu! Eto!

----------


## antun tat

baš me začudilo da neko raspravlja o ***-u ovdje....
pogotovo s obzirom na to što sve (kršitelj koda) radi u svijetu...
prije par godina smo nas par u zg, u sklopu Food, not bombs akcija, dijelili letke protiv (kršitelj koda)a, i stavljali ih u nescafe i *** proizvode u dućanima, kako bi ljudi koji to kupuju saznali što se događa, a kasnije se to i po slavoniji proširilo.. he he...

----------


## branka1

Paki, a i ostali...........kakvo sipanje soli na ranu?!
Meni je jako žao što nisi uspjela dojiti, znam da je tebi još i više i sigurna sam da si napravila sve što i mogla, ali bez obzira na sve ovo je Rodin forum, a Roda je članica IBFANa i postoje neka pravila kojih se valja pridržavati. Nije to hir osoblja foruma ili Udruge , već jednostavno - pravilo. A to je da se na ovom forumu ne daju savjeti u vezi adaptiranog mlijeka. 
Svi znamo da i djeca koja nisu dojena moraju nešto jesti, ali molimo Vas da takve savjete potražite kod pedijatra ili na nekon drugom forumu. Nitko ne radi ništa namjerno niti sipa sol na ranu, ali na ovom forumu se jednostavno ne bi trebalo raspravljati o adaptiranom mlijeku.
nothing personal, no hard feelings  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjica

Meni se sviđa na ovom forumu veliko zalaganje za dojenje i meni je apsolutno puno pomogao - rekla bih da zahvaljujući samo ovom forumu još uvijek dojim svojeg 2,5 godišnjeg sina, tu sam prvi puta čula za termin Produženo dojenje....

No, ovo mi već prelazi u ekstremizam, sektaštvo i nekada su ljudi u pravu kada se naroguše na spominjanje Roda. 

Ako se može raspravljti o pušenju (neće ga nitko podržati, ali raspravlja se)
u trudnoći ili za vrijeme dojenja, o alkoholizmu, uzimanju lijekova - potrebnih i nepotrebnih, zašto oni koji žele nebi mogli razgovarati i razmjenjivati iskustva o adaptiranom mlijeku. Svatko ima svoje razloge zbog kojih nije mogao ili nije htio dojiti, to ne znači da su nužno loši roditelji i da se ne brinu za svoje dijete.

Znam da ćete me sad napasti i popljuvati, ali meni je to što se ovdje radi nepravedno, jednostavno mi to nije demokracija...

----------


## Sanjica

OK, branka1, vidim da si detaljno objasnila zašto, pa ispada da je ovaj forum malo ucijenjen zato što je član neke grupacije koja je postavila tako ekstremna pravila.

Žao mi je zbog toga. Dojenje zaslužuje zaista posebno mjesto u svemu što ima veze s roditeljstvom, ali jednostavno nikada nisam podržavala jednoumlje pa me neke stvari malo znaju podići...jel...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Paki

Branka1, poštujem pravila foruma, sama nikada nisam spominjala niti  diskutirala o adaptiranom, ukoliko netko iz neznanja i započne diskusiju u redu je opomenuti ga i pozvati se na pravila foruma. 
Ali konstantno isticanje velikim slovima FORMULA JE ZLO i povezivanja formule sa VRAGOM smatram neumjesnim prema majkama nedojiljama koje su zahvaljujući formuli kakva god ona bila uspjele prehraniti svoje dijete.

----------


## MGrubi

pa ovo nije jedini forum na netu
imate mama-mami.com podforum adaptirano

----------


## branka1

Paki, koliko sam ja primijetila, to što si ti izdvojila ističe samo jedan član foruma. Pa čak i ako on jest član Udruge, to ne znači da je to službeni stav Udruge, tj. vjerujem da službeni stav ne bi bio tako oblikovan.
Već smo puno puta naglašavali da Udruga ne može odgovarati za sve ono što misle ili napišu članovi foruma. A nitko iz Udruge Vas nikad neće diskriminirati zato što ne dojite. Samo što je to jako osjetljivo područje i vjerojatno svatko onaj tko ne uspije dojiti je hipersenzibiliziran na tu temu (ako je žarko želio dojiti) pa se lakše osjeti prozvanim za svaku sitnicu.

Sanjica, nije to nikakva ucjena, ali zna se što je rodina vizija. 
Glupo mi je sad ponavljati isfurane primjere, ali kao što netko negdje reče, nećete ići na forum Prijatelja životinja i reklamirati krznene jakne niti na forumu BBBa hvaliti Hajduk. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ovo je karikirano....

----------


## Paki

Branka, nisam ni spominjala neslaganje sa stavovima Udruge. Uostalom, da se ne slažem s većinom stvari ne bih bila na ovom forumu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislim da je Davorovo (opetovano) spominjanje vraga i zla po pitanju prehrane nedojene djece neprihvatljivo.
> Jedno je uputiti nekog na pravila foruma i/ili savjetovanje s pedijatrom, ali ovako "s visoka" odgovarati nekome tko sigurno želi najbolje za svoje dijete nije u skladu ni s bontonom općenito.


Slazem se. Vrag i zlo zasigurno nisu rijeci koje spadaju u argumentiranu raspravu o prehrani beba.

----------


## apricot

Ili se naviknite na nečiju retoriku ili ignorirajte postove.
Nema treće.

Dovoljno smo dugo ovdje da znamo način na koji netko piše, da (pre)poznajemo (samo)ironiju, alegoriju i hiperbolu.

Sada nam smeta što netko kaže da je formula zlo, sutra nam smeta što netko ne stavlja dijete u hodalicu, prekosutra će biti pravilo da pišu samo oni koji razlikuju č i ć...
Gdje je granica dopuštanja ili određivanja slobode na nekom ovakvom "širokopoljnom" mjestu?!

Na Forumu je 3814 registriranih članova, zar ne možemo preskočiti postove onih koji nam smetaju?

----------


## Mima

Granica slobode na ovom, kao i na svakom drugom mjestu jest ili bi trebala biti ono što drugoga može povrijediti.

----------


## branka1

Tako je (odnosi se na aprin post)
Kad se nekome na nekom drugom forumu ne sviđa nečija retorika, sigurno ne proziva "vlasnika" foruma radi toga. 
A ovdje je za svaku krivu rečenicu kriva Roda. I prečesto je se proglašava sektom radi stavova nekih ljudi koji često uopće nemaju veze s Rodom, osim što povremeno postaju ovdje. Ne možemo nadzirati i kontrolirati 4000 korisnika.
Mima, tko bi trebao kontrolirati te granice slobode? Tko je odgovoran kad se na jednom poznatom portalu, na forumu, vrijeđa Roda na 12 stranica?

----------


## apricot

Postoji li mjerljiv parametar za nečije osjećaje?

Previše nas je ovdje, svakakvih i prerazličitih, da bismo baš prema svima istovremeno bili obazrivi.

Jasno mi je da nekoga boli parola Formula je zlo... ali dopustimo da nekoga zaboli i ona da nije...

Nažalost, i ovdje je sve relativno...

----------


## Mima

granice slobode u smislu nevrijeđanja ili nepovrijeđivanja drugih osoba na jednom forumu trebaju, naravno, kontrolirati vlasnici tog foruma.

----------


## Mima

Posve je jasno da je ovaj forum vrlo politički korektan, i vrlo obazriv prema svim vrstama skupina i podskupina, osim prema jednoj, a to su žene koje nisu dojile djecu.

----------


## apricot

to bi se moglo postići u slučaju da su dvi korisnici foruma... klonovi (nespretno, ali je tako).

uzimat ću sebe za primjer, kako nikoga ne bih prozivala:

ja se ubijam pišući o hodalicama, čitam stručne članke, prevodim ih, kontaktiram ove i one... i onda netko mrtav-hladan napiše da će svoje dijete staviti u hodalicu jer je i on bio u istoj "pa mu nije niš".

dopustit ćeš da me to zaboli.
kao što i ja dopuštam da tome nekome zasmeta moja borba protiv nečega za što ja mislim da je neispravno/štetno/pogubno.

I, na čiju stranu bi anchie, kao admin, trebala stati?
Gotovo uvijek će netko biti povrijeđen, ako je došlo i do najmanjeg sukoba mišljenja.

Opet kažem: ne postoji aparatić za mjerenje povrijeđenosti...
Pa ni za ograničavanja slobode...

A ako je Roda donijela odluku da se na ovom forumu neće govoriti o adaptiranom mlijeku u smislu preporuka i davanja savjeta... onda je sve što se kosi s time... povređivanje naše Vizije.

----------


## branka1

Ali kako, mima?
To je tako relativno.
Naravno da ako netko nekog vrijeđa na rasnoj, vjerskoj ili sl osnovi da bi to bilo na neki način sankcionirano, ali teško je kontrolirati baš sve što bi moglo nekoga povrijediti.  Tada bi kod svake žustrije rasprave mogli izbaciti nekoliko ljudi s foruma.

----------


## apricot

branka, pušemo u isti rog, pa ti prepuštam dalju raspravu, ovo je ipak "tvoj" podforum   :Wink:

----------


## branka1

Moj gornji post i pitanje se odnosio na ovaj citat




> granice slobode u smislu nevrijeđanja ili nepovrijeđivanja drugih osoba na jednom forumu trebaju, naravno, kontrolirati vlasnici tog foruma

----------


## Mima

Ti apricot svejedno u potpisu nemaš velikim slovima napisano hodalica je zlo, pa čak i da imaš to ne bi bilo jednako davorovom potpisu, jer u hodalicu dijete nitko ne mora stavljati a formulom ga mora hraniti.

no, ovo je nadmudrivanje, a ja za to nemam niti volje niti vremena. 

zato ću vam svima veselo mahnuti.

----------


## branka1

> Posve je jasno da je ovaj forum vrlo politički korektan, i vrlo obazriv prema svim vrstama skupina i podskupina, osim prema jednoj, a to su žene koje nisu dojile djecu.


Daj mi, molin te, jedan primjer, jedan citat,  gdje je neka od *savjetnica ili članica Udruge* tako reagirala prema nekoj mami koja nije uspjela dojiti?

----------


## branka1

I slažem se da su neki ljudi više ili manje taktični ili obazrivi, ali to nije razlog niti roda ima pravo otjerati ih s ovog foruma, a pogotovo ne može preuzeti odgovornost za svaki njihov post

----------


## branka1

> Posve je jasno da je ovaj forum vrlo politički korektan, i vrlo obazriv prema svim vrstama skupina i podskupina, osim prema jednoj, a to su žene koje nisu dojile djecu


Ne bih se složila. 
Netko bi mogao steći dojam da ovaj forum ili Udruga nisu politički korektni prema homoseksualcima radi nekoliko forumaša koji nisu snošljivi prema njima?
Ne može se generalizirati

----------


## Honey

Izgleda da svaki topic u kojem se spominje formula završi prepucavanjem dal je mama koja ne doji loša mama  :? 
Svaka čast svima koji uporno ponavljaju, nije loša mama ona koja nije dojila, nije super mama samo ona koja doji. To sam pročitala valjda 10000 puta na ovom forumu. Valjda ima i onih koji još nisu ni jednom?

----------


## branka1

> nije loša mama ona koja nije dojila, nije super mama samo ona koja doji


Ma naravno.

Isto kao što sam neki dan rekla, ne osjećam se ja kao AP mama samo zato što svoju djecu dojim, nosim ih u marami, imaju platnene pelene i spavaju s nama......... već radi svog odnosa s njima, zato što se trudim odnositi se prema njima s poštovanjem i slušati njihove potrebe.

Sad ja skrećem s teme  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> No, ovo mi već prelazi u ekstremizam, sektaštvo i nekada su ljudi u pravu kada se naroguše na spominjanje Roda. 
> 
> Ako se može raspravljti o pušenju (neće ga nitko podržati, ali raspravlja se)
> u trudnoći ili za vrijeme dojenja, o alkoholizmu, uzimanju lijekova - potrebnih i nepotrebnih, zašto oni koji žele nebi mogli razgovarati i razmjenjivati iskustva o adaptiranom mlijeku.


to su stvari koje se ne mogu uspoređivati.
ne brišu se topici na sam spomen adaptiranog, u kojima se debatira o prednostima majčinog vs. adaptiraNog, čak i kad ga otvori korisnik foruma koji totalno napadne i udrugu i promociju dojenja pa i skoro cijeli koncept dojenja.
ponavljam po stoti put, *problem je kad se na topicima o adaptiranom počinju spominjati brendovi*, imena različitih vrsta a.mlijeka, jer oni namjerno ili nenamjerno znače reklamu, a to smo odlučili da na ovom forumu nije dozvoljeno baš zato što nas inače  tim reklamama bombardiraju sa svih strana, osobito trudnice i friške roditelje.

----------


## Davor

> Paki, koliko sam ja primijetila, to što si ti izdvojila ističe samo jedan član foruma. Pa čak i ako on jest član Udruge, to ne znači da je to službeni stav Udruge, tj. vjerujem da službeni stav ne bi bio tako oblikovan.


Točno, stav koji sam iznio je moj i samo moj, a ako netko ima problema s time, neka se obrati meni. Ja smatram da je formula zlo, a Roda se protivi marketingu proizvoda koji krše kod. Dakle, moj stav je ekstremniji.

Udruga Roda kao član IBFAN-a ne može prihvatiti financiranje iz izvora koji krše kod, iako bi takvim sredstvima puno lakše savila gnijezdo. Gnijezdo postoji i jako je lijepo i   :Heart:   Isto tako ne može prihvatiti ni "konstruktivnu" raspravu o proizvodima koji krše kod. Stav udruge o marketingu takvih proizvoda je negativan, a neće se ni u daljoj budućnosti promijeniti. O takvim proizvodima su jedino pedijatri pozvani raspravljati, ali ni oni ne smiju sudjelovati u marketingu takvih proizvoda. Sukladno tome, ovaj topic je upravo primjer pretjerane tolerancije Udruge, koja ovakav topic uopće ne mora tolerirati. Stavovi su izneseni na javnom forumu i mišljenje su pojedinaca, a ako netko ima problema s mojim stavom neka se obrati meni. Ne grizem.

----------


## Paki

Davor, u redu je.
I ja sam samo iznjela svoje mišljenje na tvoje poboltavanje izreke FORMULA JE ZLO, što, nadam se, imam pravo. Toliko od mene.

----------


## suzyem

Već smo negdje na forumu zaključili da nije u redu nazivati hranu smećem i zlom, kakva god ona bila.... ja mogu baciti paštetu i hrenovke a za nekog siromaha to život znači!
Mislim sve je jasno i stav Udruge i pravila, ne znam zašto se i dalje raspravlja o adaptiranom, pa pobogu, postoji toliko foruma gdje majke mogu dobiti informacije i o toj temi...
Prvi dio posta se odnosio na Davora (pošto je rekao da se njemu obrati).... Jel majci, koja recimo ide na kemoterapiju ili recimo mora piti neke lijekove te ne smije dojiti, jeli za nju ta formula zlo ili spas?
Ma uostalom, dala bi ja tebi dvije cice, dvije blizanke, 2 mastitisa, pa nek ti budu prištekane 24 sata na dan, pa još jedno veće dijete, koje ima potrebe, pa ti doji, doji dok se ne raspadneš.... baš me zanima jel bi ti tad formula bila zlo ili spas?
Gle, no hard feelings, al taj tvoj potpis stvarno stvarno nije u redu.... mogao si bar napisati: Marketing formula je zlo, ilitištajavećznam, upotrijebi maštu, jer ovime vrijeđaš!

----------


## sladjanaf

ja mislim da su ekstremisti bilo koje vrste zlo

----------


## ninet

I opet se od drveca ne vidi suma.....

----------


## Davor

> Već smo negdje na forumu zaključili da nije u redu nazivati hranu smećem i zlom, kakva god ona bila.... ja mogu baciti paštetu i hrenovke a za nekog siromaha to život znači!
> Mislim sve je jasno i stav Udruge i pravila, ne znam zašto se i dalje raspravlja o adaptiranom, pa pobogu, postoji toliko foruma gdje majke mogu dobiti informacije i o toj temi...
> Prvi dio posta se odnosio na Davora (pošto je rekao da se njemu obrati).... Jel majci, koja recimo ide na kemoterapiju ili recimo mora piti neke lijekove te ne smije dojiti, jeli za nju ta formula zlo ili spas?
> Ma uostalom, dala bi ja tebi dvije cice, dvije blizanke, 2 mastitisa, pa nek ti budu prištekane 24 sata na dan, pa još jedno veće dijete, koje ima potrebe, pa ti doji, doji dok se ne raspadneš.... baš me zanima jel bi ti tad formula bila zlo ili spas?
> Gle, no hard feelings, al taj tvoj potpis stvarno stvarno nije u redu.... mogao si bar napisati: Marketing formula je zlo, ilitištajavećznam, upotrijebi maštu, jer ovime vrijeđaš!


Ne slažem se s kategorizacijom formule kao hrane, jer je marketing formule prohibiran. Jednako kao marketing duhana i alkoholnih pića. UNICEF, IBFAN i drugi su prije više od deset godina iznijeli svoj stav o tome, štetnost formule je dokazana, a ja sam tomu dodao slogan: "formula je zlo".

Ne kosi se s mojim egom promijeniti retoriku pa ću udovoljiti tvojoj sugestiji:

----------


## branka1

Evo, Davor je promijenio potpis   :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Svaka cast! Kad bi bar svi bili tako fleksibilni.  :Smile:

----------


## suzyem

Hvala Davore! To ima više smisla.... ja kužim od početka što si htio reći tim potpisom: Formula je zlo!, jer čitam tvoje postove... ali netko tko nije upoznat s tvojim stavovima, krivo shvati!

----------


## irenas

> Tko je odgovoran kad se na jednom poznatom portalu, na forumu, vrijeđa Roda na 12 stranica?


Nemojte me krivo shvatiti ali baš bih voljela pročitati tko i zašto?

----------


## Deaedi

> branka1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Tko je odgovoran kad se na jednom poznatom portalu, na forumu, vrijeđa Roda na 12 stranica?
> 
> 
> Nemojte me krivo shvatiti ali baš bih voljela pročitati tko i zašto?


http://www.index.hr/forum/default.as...idt=103943&p=1

----------


## makka

slučajno sam naletjela na ovaj topic, 
vidim da je počelo ovim...




> Moja bebica papa od Nestla Beba 1 HA. Da li je to isto mlijeko kao u Hrvatskoj (kršitelj koda)ov *** 1 HA?
> Uopće mi nije bilo do bilo kakvog reklamiranja.Ne živim u Hr i svoje dijete nisam rodila već sam ga usvojila sa njenih 7 dana pa* normalno da ju ne mogu dojiti iako bih strašno željela*. Dijete mora nešto jesti a moje pitanje je bilo povezano s tim što se nisam srela sa hranom *** a moja pedijatrica je dala tu Ha hranu još u bolnici poslije poroda.Dakle zato pitam.Nema potrebe odmah pustiti paljbu.normalno da sam otvorila dohranu jer me zanima sve a naročito to kako hraniti dijete.Srdacan pozdrav



ja bi samo htjela reći *iri*, da je i usvojenu djecu moguće dojiti  :Smile:  
ja ne znam puno o tome, ali pisalo se već i na ovom forumu, a sigurno ima dosta informacija na drugim stranicama.
ako bi stvarno, kako kažeš, strašno željela dojiti, pogledaj si malo po netu.
nadam se da ćeš uspjeti  :Heart:

----------


## Brundo

Pozdrav svima!
Nikako se ne slažem da je formula zlo, kako je rekao Davor!!!????Halo??
Apricot, nikako se ne može uspoređivati formula i hodalica. Formula je hrana, i prije svega nužna bebi ako nije u mogućnosti dojiti, a bez hodalice se svakako može, protiv nje sam!!

----------


## cekana

> irenas prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  branka1 prvotno napisa
> ...


Išla sam malo čitati  :shock: anchie hvala ti, što na ovom forumu nema prostačenja!!!

----------


## Davor

Brundo, nisi sasvim u pravu. Pivo ulazi u rang prehrambenih proizvoda i može se reklamirati, a formula se ne smije reklamirati. To je vjerojatno zato što čini neizrecivo puno više štete među bebama nego dva tri piva među prijateljima. Nego, zašto vjerovati meni ili Apricot, kad možeš nešto o tome naučiti na UNICEF-ovim stranicama. Nikad nije kasno za učenje.

Ja i dalje vjerujem da je formula zlo, a njene prehrambene vrline može u privatnosti iznijeti pedijatar koji ti nešto takvo preporuči. Hoće li preuzeti i odgovornost za time nastalu štetu, ne znam - pitaj ga. Sve ostalo je marketing, dakle zabranjeno.

----------


## irenas

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  irenas prvotno napisa
> ...


Potpisujem i kažem da nije bitno što piše već tko piše.

----------


## Brundo

A reci mi Davore onda što bi majke trebale ponuditi svojim bebama koje iz inih razloga ne mogu dojiti; pivo npr? Jer je ono popraćeno marketingom i odmah je ok? Dječja hrana je sigurno kontrolirana više od bilo koje druge. Da to nimalo ne valja, onda bi je Unicef i zabranio. 
Inače, ja imam bebača od 10 mjeseci i još uvijek ga uspješno dojim, ali da ne mogu, nimalo ne bih dvojila ponuditi mu formulu, šta drugo. Manja šteta (ako se to uopće može tako formulirati) nego ga ostaviti gladnog...bez mliječnog obroka.

----------


## Davor

> A reci mi Davore onda što bi majke trebale ponuditi svojim bebama koje iz inih razloga ne mogu dojiti
> ...
> Da to nimalo ne valja, onda bi je Unicef i zabranio.


Za prvi dio pitanja, lijepo dojenče u košaru i pravac pedijatru po preporuku što dalje. Za preporučiti formulu su jedino pedijatri kvalificirani, a takvu situaciju možeš promatrati kao obiteljsku nesreću većih proporcija od većine zaraznih bolesti.

Za drugi dio pitanja ti mogu čak kvalificirano odgovoriti jer sam radio u UNICEF-u: UNICEF stvarno zabranjuje isporučivanje formule u humanitarnim pošiljkama. Postoji čak i uputa što napraviti s formulom kada ju netko prošverca u humanitarnu pomoć, jer se prečesto događalo da takva "pomoć" postane humanitarna katastrofa. U uljuđenim zemljama razvijenog marketinga u primjeni je kod kojim se zabranjuje marketing formule.
Formula je među dojenčadi daleko smrtonosnija od dva tri piva među (punoljetnim) prijateljima. Upravo zato formulu ne preporučuju roditelji nego pedijatri, a marketing formule je zabranjen. '97 je upravo UNICEF donio procjenu da bi se intenzivnijim dojenjem godišnje spasilo živote oko 1,5 milijuna djece, uostalom vidi http://www.unicef.org/pon97/nutr1.htm. I prije i nakon '97 se još puno toga dogodilo, a dobro mjesto za početak istraživanja je http://www.unicef.org/programme/breastfeeding/, gdje ćeš naći i neke druge organizacije koje se bave istim "poslom" na http://www.unicef.org/programme/breastfeeding/links.htm.

Znam da je područje prilično opširno, ali mi slobodno vjeruj na riječ: niti na jednom od ovih linkova nećeš naći niti jednu dobru riječ o formuli.

----------


## smoki

Ja ovu svu raspravu ne shvaćam, dobro, ostavljam mogućnost da sam priglupa ili odgojena u strogom poštovanju  pravila, ali...
Ako se kaže da na ovom forumu nema rasprave o vrstama formula, jer  to potpada u nadležnost pedijatara, što Udruga nije, pa onda je to kraj priče.
Nije pitanje kakav je ko roditelj, koji su razlozi za nedojenje, nego nećeš otići ortopeda pitati za savjet oko bolnog zuba.

----------


## martinaP

> Dječja hrana je sigurno kontrolirana više od bilo koje druge. Da to nimalo ne valja, onda bi je Unicef i zabranio.


Dječja hrana se pri uvozu ne analizira. Analiza se radi tek ako se pojavi kakav "problem" kao npr. povlačenje s tržišta neke serije. Analiziraju se samo lijekovi, hrana ne (iako je riječ o  dječjoj hrani). Nažalost.

----------


## anchie76

> A reci mi Davore onda što bi majke trebale ponuditi svojim bebama koje iz inih razloga ne mogu dojiti;


Prvo i osnovno je: Zasto ne bi mogle dojiti?  Znamo da 99% zena moze dojiti, samo je potreban pravi savjet i prava podrska.  Znaci sanse za potrebu davanja adaptiranog su zaista male.  A i zene koje istinski ne mogu dojiti (zbog kemoterapije, drogiranja, neimanja mlijecnih zlijezda zbog neke operacije, itd), nisu osudjenje na adaptirano - jos uvijek se djetetu moze dati mlijeko iz banke mlijeka ili druge dojilje.

Prema Svjetskoj Zdravstvenoj Organizaciji, adaptirano nije odmah iza majcinog mlijeka.  Redosljed je ovakav:

1. dojenje
2. izdajanje
3. banka mlijeka ili mlijeko druge dojilje
4. adaptirano

Znaci na tvoje pitanje, sto bi trebala raditi majka koja ne moze dojiti, jos uvijek postoje opcije 2 i 3, samo sto ih se u nasem drustvu automatski preskace i odlazi do broja 4.

----------


## buca

> ...Za prvi dio pitanja, lijepo dojenče u košaru i pravac pedijatru po preporuku što dalje. Za preporučiti formulu su jedino pedijatri kvalificirani...


Da,samo što pedijatri olako preporučuju formule, i to ne na temelju poznavanja pojedinih, već na temelju uvjerljivosti predstavnika proizvođača adaptiranih pripravaka koji redovito obilaze pedijatrijske ordinacije.
Znam da nisu svi takvi,ali za jednog sam sigurna i uvjerena da nije jedini.
Ja do sada nisam susrela majku dojilju koja ne daje barem jedan adaptirani obrok,"za svaku sigurnost".

----------


## cekana

> Ja do sada nisam susrela majku dojilju koja ne daje barem jedan adaptirani obrok,"za svaku sigurnost".


Evo nas ovdje hrpa  :D

----------


## MGrubi

to za "svaku sigurnost" se može o glavu odbiti
-šta ako beba odbije sisu radi bočice 
- ili se zadnji obrok da adaptirano da duže spava što može rezultirati smanjenjem količine mljeka (znam za taj slučaj), jer nakon što se prsa prepune i procure zbog razmaka od 8 sati između podoja mozak smanji količinu mljeka na onu kojoj je potrebno 8 sati da se prsa napune, a to je malo, i bez obzira koliko bilo dnevnih podoja. 

a kakvu to "sigurnost" pruža prerađeno kravlje mljeko u prahu?

----------


## martinaP

> Ja do sada nisam susrela majku dojilju koja ne daje barem jedan adaptirani obrok,"za svaku sigurnost".


Pa bar tu na forumu nas ima hrpa  :D , a i van foruma mnoge mame koje poznam su prvih 6 mj. isključivo dojile (opet  :D ). 

Ja Andriju "za svaku sigurnost" još koji put probam staviti na ciku ako mislim da nije dovoljno papao.

(kad bolje razmislim, uopće ne znam mamu koja daje bočicu "za svaku sigurnost", ili isključivo doje ili uopće ne doje).

----------


## Irchi

> Ja do sada nisam susrela majku dojilju koja ne daje barem jedan adaptirani obrok,"za svaku sigurnost".


 :?

----------


## buca

vidim da sam bila nejasna-"za svaku sigurnost" znači da majka bebi pripremi barem jednom dnevno i bočicu adaptiranog da beba slučajno ne bi bila gladna,a to da nisam srela se ne odnosi na vas s foruma,već na majke koje susrećem van foruma  :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

ma taj izraz "za svaku sigurnost", izgleda da niste sigurni u svoje mljeko

usporedimo li majčino mljeko s zdravom hranom (puno voća, povrća, integralno, manje mesa..), a adaptirano onda je junk food,
 taj "za sigurnost" bi zvučao ovako: nakon finog zdravog ručka dajem još i jednu porciju pomfrija s extra soli i ulja, za svaki slučaj.

taj izraz je još jedan uspjeh marketinga adaptiranog, svaka im čast, ipak za njih radu diplomirani stručnjaci za marketing, potrošačku psihologiju....

----------


## MGrubi

ne želim te napadati, nego samo taj izraz   :Sad:

----------


## buca

pa ja sam s ironijom i upotrijebila taj izraz,jer upravo je to objašnjenje koje čujem kad pitam čemu ta dodatna bočica upravo junk fooda,kao što kažeš,kad majka već doji.
sve je ok 8)

----------

Ovo je moj zadnji post na rodama i definitivno više nemam namjeru posjećivati ovaj site. Godinama visim na ovim stranicama, dugo sam bila na potpomognutoj i napokon mi se ostvario san i dobili smo sina. Prekrasnog sinčića koji ima 3 mjeseca. Nakon carskog reza (ne svojom voljom nego hitnošću situacije i odlukom doktora, prije toga sam imala trudove 8 sati i bila otvorena 9 cm) jer naime i ako rodiš carkim rezom, baš nisi dobrodošao na ove stranice, i dojenja svoga sina prekrasnih 8 dana, završila sam u bolnici s upalom maternice i mnogim drugim komplikacijama i unatoč izdajanjima itd nestalo mi je mlijeko nakon 3 tjedna u bolnici. Uostalom ne mora se nitko nekome ovdje opravdavati. 
Mame koje hranite djecu adaptiranim mlijekom ne morate se sramiti jer neka mi se javi samo neka mama koja doji svoje dijete 2-3 godine i onda mu više nikada u životu ne da pojesti pomfrit, pizzu ili hamburger ili dati coca-colu. Molim vas ljudi da malo mislite na osjećaje ljudi koji jednostavno nisu vam ništa skrivili samo hrane djecu tako da prežive. Svima želim da puno uživate sa svojom dječicom.


_anchie76 editirala tj. prebacila velika slova u mala zbog lakseg citanja posta_

----------


## MGrubi

> NAKON CARSKOG REZA (NE SVOJOM VOLJOM NEGO HITNOŠĆU SITUACIJE I ODLUKOM DOKTORA, PRIJE TOGA SAM IMALA TRUDOVE 8 SATI I BILA OTVORENA 9 CM) JER NAIME I AKO RODIŠ CARKIM REZOM, BAŠ NISI DOBRODOŠAO NA OVE STRANICE, I DOJENJA SVOGA SINA PREKRASNIH 8 DANA, ZAVRŠILA SAM U BOLNICI S UPALOM MATERNICE I MNOGIM DRUGIM KOMPLIKACIJAMA I UNATOČ IZDAJANJIMA ITD NESTALO MI JE MLIJEKO NAKON 3 TJEDNA U BOLNICI. .


pa prvo ti si MORALA na carski - ja ne podržavam samovoljni carski bez medicinskog razloga
fino si dojila svoje djete, došle komplikacije, hospitalizacija, nisi SMJELA dojiti i dakako izdajanje nije učinkovito ka sisanje i NORMALNO da se količina mljeka smanjila i da si ostala bez mljeka

zašto se osječaš napadnuto?   :Sad:  

jedino majke koje ODABERU (dakle dojenje normalno ide) adaptirano jer im se ne da dojiti najvjerojatnije neće naći na razumjevanje na ovim stranicama. 
većina ovdje shvaća situacije kad je za djete NUŽNA prehrana adaptiranim

----------


## buca

> ... JER NAIME I AKO RODIŠ CARKIM REZOM, BAŠ NISI DOBRODOŠAO NA OVE STRANICE



mislim da si potpuno u krivu,pogotovo što se gore navedenog tiče
a još više mi je žao ako se ti osjećaš nepoželjnom ovdje zbog toga
ovdje su dobrodošli svi koji žele znati više,naučiti nešto novo...

----------


## anjica

potpisujem MGrubi

----------


## branka1

> Ja do sada nisam susrela majku dojilju koja ne daje barem jedan adaptirani obrok,"za svaku sigurnost".


Moje starije dijete nikad u životu nije pojelo bočicu adaptiranog, a nadam se da neće ni mlađe.

pritom uopće ne osuđujem majke kod kojih je stvar drugačija, otkud mi uopće to pravo?!!

Žao mi je što se ovdje konstantno brkaju stvari. To što Roda ima svoju viziju i što je odlučeno da će se ovdje apsolutno podržavati dojenje i neće se raspravljati o adaptiranom se često brka s time da majke koje ne doje ovdje nisu dobrodošle. roda samo želi pomoći održati to dojenje
I stalno tako. 
Meni je to stvarno žao. Nikako na zelenu granu s tim raspravama i osjećajima.


dd29, stvarno mi je žao što se tako osjećaš




> Mame koje hranite djecu adaptiranim mlijekom ne morate se sramiti jer neka mi se javi samo neka mama koja doji svoje dijete 2-3 godine i onda mu više nikada u životu ne da pojesti pomfrit, pizzu ili hamburger ili dati coca-colu


Pa, ja bih recimo mogla u ovu skupinu. Lea još uvijek doji (3,5 god), a samo tu i tamo pojede možda komad pizze, ostalo ne. Vjerojatno će se kasnije stvari malo promijeniti, kad više neću moći skroz utjecati na njenu prehranu, ali nastojat ću joj usaditi što zdravije navike. 
Ali ZNAM da ima djece koja jednostavno masu hrane odbijaju i čiji su roditelji sretni da pojede makar i komad pizze ili pomfrit.
Ali ne znam kakve to sad ima veze s ovim.
Opet naglašavam da ni takve roditelje nikad ne bih osuđivala. Ne znaš kako je dok nisi u nečijoj koži. Osim toga, nemaju svi iste ideale i prioritete. Nekima je birno da se dobro i kvalitetno jede, neki smatraju da se previše pažnje obraća takvim stvarima i da neki pretjeruju u tome. MIslim, ne znam. Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i pravo tražiti od drugih da se to mišljenje poštuje, ali i obvezu poštivanja pravila nekog mjesta, nečije kuće, foruma i sl.

----------


## nuna

> Dječja hrana se pri uvozu ne analizira. Analiza se radi tek ako se pojavi kakav "problem" kao npr. povlačenje s tržišta neke serije. Analiziraju se samo lijekovi, hrana ne (iako je riječ o  dječjoj hrani). Nažalost.


*MartinaP*, ovo je neistinito i doista neodgovorno s tvoje strane. 

Napisat cu par stvari kad vec pravite, nadam se, iznimku u pravilima i iznijeti svoj privatni stav:
Iznosenjem poluistina i neistina na forumu i portalu, Roda radi cak i lose stvari. Zasto se spustiti na razinu onih koji manipuliraju javnoscu?
Prije nego li ste stavili slijedece na portal , trebali ste provjeriti kad ste se vec odlucili (ne)savjetovati o formuli... Iako je vecina dolje navedenih tvrdnji istinita za vecinu formula, ne odnosi se na sve. (Ne mislim time da  formula na i jedan nacin moze parirati mlijeku zene.) A u to su pedijatri upuceni i duboko vjerujem da su oni jedina prava adresa za pitanja o zdravlju djeteta ili barem vjerodostojni izvor informacija od-neke-tamo-forumasice, ukljucujuci mene. 

*http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2296*




> Autorica: *Marsha Walker*, RN, IBCLC 
> *bebe hranjene mliječnom formulom imaju visoku pH vrijednost crijevne flore od približno 5.9-7.3 s mnoštvom različitih putrefaktivnih (onih koje uzrokuju gnjiljenje) bakterijskih vrsta 
> *uvođenjem dohrane mliječnom formulom, crijevna flora dojene bebe skoro se nezamjetno razlikuje od normalne crijevne flore odrasle osobe, već unutar 24 sata (Gerstley, Howell, Nagel, 1932)


(studija iz 1932?)

*http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2213*




> ..."Ukoliko bi bilo tko zapitao 'koju dojenačku formulu bi trebalo koristiti' ili 'koja je po okusu i sastavu najbliža majčinom mlijeku?', odgovor bi bio 'nitko ne zna', zato što ne postoji niti jedan objektivan izvor takve informacije", kaže *Mary Smale*, koja radi kao savjetnica za dojenje pri National Childbirth Trust-u (NCT) već 28 godina. "Samo proizvođači znaju što se nalazi u njihovom proizvodu, no oni to ne govore. Oni će reklamirati posebno "zdrave" sastojke kao što su oligosaharidi, masne kiseline dugog lanca ili, donedavno, beta karoten, ali vam zapravo nikada neće reći što čini osnovu njihovog proizvoda i koje je porijeklo sastojaka."
> 
> Obično se naučnici koji stvaraju dojenačku formulu, pozivaju na poznate sastojke iz majčinog mlijeka. No, do današnjeg dana ne postoji "formula" za pravljenje formule. Zapravo, proces proizvodnje dojenačke formule je od prvog dana bio proces pokušaja i greški...
> ...Zapravo, recept za određeni proizvod može varirati od serije do serije, shodno cijeni i dostupnosti sastojaka. ...
> ... Zbog rupe u zakonu, dojenačke formule moguće je reklamirati kao proizvode koji ne sadrže šećer. ...


 (U Hrvatskoj je kaznjivo pisati na proizvod "BEZ DODANOG SECERA" .)

*http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2216*




> FORMULA
> *Ne sadrži DHA.
> *Ne sadrži kolesterol.
> *Teže za probavu, kazein skute.Ne apsorbira se kompletno, pa se više gubi, teže za bubrege.
> *Nema ili ima vrlo malo proteina dobrih za razvoj mozga.
> * Željezo se apsorbira 5-10%. 
> *Sadrži manje selena (antioksidant).


 Podrzavam Smoki u cijelosti i trazim da se ovaj topic barem zakljuca:

*smoki:*


> Ja ovu svu raspravu ne shvaćam, dobro, ostavljam mogućnost da sam priglupa ili odgojena u strogom poštovanju pravila, ali... 
> Ako se kaže da na ovom forumu nema rasprave o vrstama formula, jer to potpada u nadležnost pedijatara, što Udruga nije, pa onda je to kraj priče. 
> Nije pitanje kakav je ko roditelj, koji su razlozi za nedojenje, nego nećeš otići ortopeda pitati za savjet oko bolnog zuba.



 I na kraju, jedna ovakva  recenica moze uciniti 100 puta vise nego blacenje bilo koga, jer u sebi sadrzava svo dostojanstvo ovog svijeta.

*http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2216*




> "Ne može postojati hrana koja je više lokalno proizvedena, više održiva ili više ekološki prihvatljiva od majčinog mlijeka, jedine hrane koja je novorođenčetu potrebna u prvih šest mjeseci života. To je prirodno obnovljiv izvor koji ne zahtijeva pakiranje i transport, ne rezultira gubitkom i besplatan je. Dojenje također može pomoći u smanjenju siromaštva u obitelji koje je glavni uzrok neishranjenosti."

----------


## Davor

Ne kužim poantu :? Možeš li ovo sažeti u dvije rečenice i obrazložiti što predlažeš?

----------


## nuna

Dakle: *zeljela bih da se Roda drzi pravila koje je postavila 
          * da i dalje na portalu nalazimo profesionalne tekstove u ciju 
             kvalitetu ne trebamo sumnjati
           * i da se napokon savjeti o izboru formule traze kod pedijatra.

 Ne mislim da je lose kad netko kaze npr: "Moje dijete je na formuli koju nam je savjetovao pedijatar. Ima  taj-i-taj problem. Po pedijatrovom savjetu, promijenili smo formulu i sad smo zadovoljni jer nemamo vise doticni problem." Mislim da je lose reci:" Formula MMJUVAU koju nam je savjetovao pedijatar izaziva xy problem kod mog djeteta. Po preporuci pedijatra smo presli ma CICIMICI formulu i sad smo se preporodili." Zasto? Jer je to marketing (a ovo je Rodin forum koja je clan IBFANa) i savjet od nestrucne osobe (koja ima dobru namjeru). Mozda ono sto je dobro za moje dijete nije dobro i za tvoje.
 Opet vise od 2 recenice...

----------


## anchie76

Nuna, drzimo se pravila koje smo postavili, a to je da ne dozvoljavamo medjusobno podrzavanje majki i razmjenu iskustva o koristenju raznih brandova adaptiranog - uvjerenja smo da se trebaju savjetovati s pedijatrom.

Nismo zabranili razgovor o adaptiranom mlijeku kao takvom (opcenito govoreci), to je dopusteno i vidis da o tome pricamo.  Ti topici postoje u svrhu edukacije.

----------


## Davor

> Mislim da je lose reci:" Formula MMJUVAU koju nam je savjetovao pedijatar izaziva xy problem kod mog djeteta. Po preporuci pedijatra smo presli ma CICIMICI formulu i sad smo se preporodili."


Potpisujem  :Laughing:   Ono što svi prije ili kasnije naučimo (ili puuuuuno kasnije) je da je formula u najboljem slučaju nužno zlo i to potpuno neovisno o brendu.

IBFAN kojeg spominješ zadaje kruta pravila financiranja udrugama koje pristupe i kako vrijeme odmiče sve više uviđam da je u pravu. Roda svoje aktivnosti provodi bez financiranja iz izvora kojima su ruke umrljane proizvodnjom i distribucijom dojenačke formule.

UNICEF je najbliže opisu korištenja formule došao u dokumentu Guiding principles for feeding infants and young children during emergencies, a i tamo samo kao specijalan slučaj pod stručnim nadzorom, s navedenom štetnošću formule kako za individuu, tako i za cijelu zajednicu.

Uzgred, koji dio citata od MartinaP smatraš neistinitim?

----------


## Davor

Ispravak vlastitog krivog navoda: gore nije UNICEF, nego WHO  :Embarassed:  

Što se tiče UNICEF-ovog stava, dovoljno je detaljno opisan u dokumentu: http://www.unicef.org/nutrition/file...C_IFRC_rev.DOC

----------


## zeko

Evo, da i ja izrazim svoje mišljenje...

Formula za mene nije zlo, a nije ni nužno zlo... To je hrana, i to jedina hrana koju bebica može papati i od koje će živjeti ako žena ne može dojiti ili nema mlijeka. To ne znači da mislim nešto protiv dojenja, dapače... I ja sam žarko željela dojiti, ali nije išlo...Sve sam pokušavala, ali ništa... Mlijeka niotkuda i mislim da me nitko nema pravo osuđivati radi toga...

Na početku sam radi toga imala jaku grižnju savjesti, osjećala sam se bezvrijedno, jadno. Tome je MNOGO, MNOGO pridonijela okolina, svi članci koje sam čitala, a i većina komentara (koji se tiču prehrane) na ovome forumu. 
Imala sam osjećaj da će mi dijete biti uvijek bolesno, alergično na sve i svašta, da sam čudovište koje ga truje...
Mislila sam da doje svi osim mene, ali sam nakon nekog vremena shvatila da to uopće nije istina, samo se o tome u javnosti ne raspravlja zbog lošeg publiciteta- svih je strah u javnosti reći da dijete hrani formulom.

Ne kažem da mi nije žao što nisam dojila, ali kad vidim sad moju curicu (ima 7 mjeseci) zdravu, veselu, debeljuškastu...,  Uostalom,  i ja sam od mojeg 1. dana odrasla na formuli, i što mi sad fali... Nikad bolesna, na ništa alergična-zdravija od većine ljudi koji su bili dojeni kao bebe...

I ja mogu reći da sam se puno puta osjetila uvrijeđenom  čitajući komentare mnogih ljudi na ovom forumu. Znam da je vizija foruma podržavati dojenje-u potpunosti se zalažem za to, ali dajte malo potpore i mamama moje to ne mogu... Mislite i na njihove osjećaje...Većini nije to vlastiti izbor...

Čitajući Davorove postove ne preostaje mi zapitati se "koliko još života preostaje mojoj curici?"

----------


## Davor

Cijenim tvoje mišljenje, suosjećam s tvojim neuspjehom i... ne slažem se s idejom da većini odustajanje od dojenja nije vlastiti izbor.

Shvati isto da će lisica dosta teško pačićima prenijeti svoje duboke emocije o boli u trbuhu izazvanoj glađu. Ali svakako može pokušati.

Skoro svaka žena koja uspješno doji prošla je čuda dok dojenje nije uspješno krenulo i znam da je u svakoj krizi uložila puno više dvojbi i emocija od bilo koje formulašice. Svakoj izražavam svoje najdublje divljenje.

Ako ne znaš bolje, niti ne pokušavaj nametati osjećaj krivnje. Pritisak okoline je i bez toga sasvim dovoljan. Osuđujem tvoj način korištenja patetike u promicanju formule. Empatija ne podrazumijeva demenciju.

----------


## anchie76

Davore daj stani na loptu.




> Cijenim tvoje mišljenje, suosjećam s tvojim neuspjehom i... ne slažem se s idejom da većini odustajanje od dojenja nije vlastiti izbor.


Vecini zena u Hr. prestajanje dojenje NIJE vlastiti izbor. Sistem ih "tjera" da prestanu dojiti.  Puuuno je mama koje su htjele dojiti, trazile pomoc ali je nisu dobile.  Tim mamama nije bio izbor prestanak dojenja, to je jednostavno stavljeno pred njih.






> Skoro svaka žena koja uspješno doji prošla je čuda dok dojenje nije uspješno krenulo i znam da je u svakoj krizi uložila puno više dvojbi i emocija od bilo koje formulašice.


Ne slazem se uopce! Ima jako puno mama koje nisu imale NIKAKVIH problema oko dojenja, da je dojenje islo glatko od dana 1.  Mozda te iste mame danas ne bi dojile da su naletile na neki problem, no to necemo znati jerbo se nije desilo.  A osudjivanje mama koje nisu uspjele s dojenjem da se nisu dovoljno potrudile mi je nedopustivo!  Otkud ti znas koliko se tko trudio i u kojoj je situaciji bio?  :shock:   Trubim vec na sve strane o tome pa cu opet, mama se moze truditi koliko god hoce, i traziti pomoc i inzistirati na dojenju ako ona dobije LOS savjet, ako dobije antibiotike koji nisu kompatibilni s dojenjem i jos puuuuno toga, moze ona htjeti koliko god hoce, sistem ce je zeznuti.

----------


## anchie76

> Formula za mene nije zlo, a nije ni nužno zlo... To je hrana, i to jedina hrana koju bebica može papati i od koje će živjeti ako žena ne može dojiti ili nema mlijeka.


Ovo je sve istina sto si napisala gore, ALI, prehrana adaptiranim nosi svoje rizike. I to ne znaci da se roditelji cije je dijete hranjeno adaptiranim trebaju ubijati od muke i razmisljanja sto je njihovo dijete na toj prehrani.  Tako je, kako je.  To treba prihvatiti.  I niti ne znaci da ce sva djeca hranjena adaptiranim imati te posljedice - naravno da nece (evo ja se nadam da ja necu imati te posljedice prehrane adaptiranim, kao i vecina ljudi na ovom forumu koji su odrasli na adaptiranom). No rizik postoji, i ne smije ga se zanemarivati zbog svih koji ce u buducnost razmisljati da "mozda uzmu malo adaptiranog" iako nije nuzno.





> Mlijeka niotkuda i mislim da me nitko nema pravo osuđivati radi toga...


Ja te prva ne osudjujem.  I mislim da je najveci problem sto vecina majki ima svoje nerazrijesene osjecaje, i same sebe osudjuju, pa tako onda vide osudu i u tudjim ocima. Proiciraju svoje osjecaje.  Nitko ne napada te majke, nitko im ne govori da nisu dobre majke, nitko ih ne osudjuje, a kamoli Roda.  Mozda netko da, ali recimo ja se jako trudim da te osude na nasem forumu ne bude.






> Ne kažem da mi nije žao što nisam dojila, ali kad vidim sad moju curicu (ima 7 mjeseci) zdravu, veselu, debeljuškastu...,  Uostalom,  i ja sam od mojeg 1. dana odrasla na formuli, i što mi sad fali... Nikad bolesna, na ništa alergična-zdravija od većine ljudi koji su bili dojeni kao bebe...


Ja se nadam da ce to tako i ostati i da tvoja mala nece imati bas nikakve posljedice od prehrane adaptiranim.  No statistike pokazuju da rizici te prehrane postoje, i ako tvoje dijete bude savrseno sve ok (sto se ja najiskrenije nadam da ce i biti i zbog sebe same koja sam bila na toj prehrani i mog zdravlja   :Saint:  ), necije tudje dijete nece biti takve srece.




> I ja mogu reći da sam se puno puta osjetila uvrijeđenom  čitajući komentare mnogih ljudi na ovom forumu. Znam da je vizija foruma podržavati dojenje-u potpunosti se zalažem za to, ali dajte malo potpore i mamama moje to ne mogu... Mislite i na njihove osjećaje...


Zao mi je da si se osjetila uvrijedjenom citajuci komentare (voljela bih recimo da se mene obavjesti o takvim komentarima, jer je moguce da sam ih propustila   :Smile:  )  Odlukom da propagiramo dojenje, zatvorili smo si vrata mogucnosti da pomazemo mamama s prehranom adaptiranim.  Razumijem(o) njihove osjecaje, no ne mozemo raditi puno vise od ovog sto radimo, a to je da pokusavamo promijeniti sistem te pruziti tocne informacije da sljedeci put mozda bude bolje.




> Većini nije to vlastiti izbor...


I nije, slazem se.  Pogledaj sto sam napisala Davoru gore.





> Čitajući Davorove postove ne preostaje mi zapitati se "koliko još života preostaje mojoj curici?"


Davor ima tendenciju pisati crno-bijelo.  A to u zivotu najcesce nije tako.  Zivot je u nijansama raznih boja   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

> Davore daj stani na loptu.


OK  :Saint:

----------


## branka1

> Ne kažem da mi nije žao što nisam dojila, ali kad vidim sad moju curicu (ima 7 mjeseci) zdravu, veselu, debeljuškastu..., Uostalom, i ja sam od mojeg 1. dana odrasla na formuli, i što mi sad fali... Nikad bolesna, na ništa alergična-zdravija od većine ljudi koji su bili dojeni kao bebe...


Ja znam djecu koja su odrasla na adaptiranom i nemaju nikakvih zdravstvenih problema, ali  i dojenu djecu alergičnu na svašta. Ipak, to je rjeđi slučaj.

Također znam jako kratko dojenu djecu alergičnu na sve i svašta.
Ja sam, npr, kao mala bila alergična na masu hrane. Možda radi adaptiranog ili preranog uvođenja dohrane. Nikad neću saznati

Ništa nije crno-bijelo.
Ali nitko ne može poreći neprocijenjivu vrijednost kolostruma na imunitet i zdravlje.

----------


## zeko

Archie 76, hvala ti.   :Smile:  
Čitala sam o mogućim posljedicama  prehrane adaptiranim mlijekom, sigurno ima nečeg u tome, ali mislim da se dosta toga i preuveličava... Unatoč tome što se više pazi na prehranu, što se više doji, kasnije uvodi dohrana, bolesti, alergija i infekcija kod djece ima sve više. 
Ne umišljam osude okoline zbog mojih nerazriješenih osjećaja jer sam nešto komentara o prehrani čitala i prije poroda i sjećam se da sam još onda pomislila (a nisam znala da neću imati mlijeko) da su radi osuda jadne žene koje ne doje. Možda to nitko ne kaže, ali se da pročitati između redaka.

A za Davora, ne mogu vjerovati... Šokirana sam čitajući tvoje postove.  :shock:  :shock: Kao da ti je mozak ispran... 

Ja ne pokušavam nametati osjećaj krivnje nikome. Baš suprotno, vidim da me uopće nisi shvatio- ne želim da se nameće krivnja ženama koje ne mogu dojiti (NE MOGU, a ne NE ŽELE). Molim te, što ti znaš tko se kako i koliko trudi oko dojenja? Zar se baš sve žene idu tebi povjeravati?

Još me zanima, kako ja to propagiram formulu? Jer sam rekla da njome hranim dijete da ne umre od gladi? Jer sam napisala da puca od zdravlja? ili jer sam ja zdrava unatoč tome što sam odrasla na formuli?

Znači, treba se diviti samo ženama koje doje? E pa, svaka ti čast na tako ograničenom razmišljanju...

----------


## Moonlight

> buca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja do sada nisam susrela majku dojilju koja ne daje barem jedan adaptirani obrok,"za svaku sigurnost".
> 
> 
> (kad bolje razmislim, uopće ne znam mamu koja daje bočicu "za svaku sigurnost", ili isključivo doje ili uopće ne doje).


Na žalost, ja ih poznajem puno, i kad ja razmislim, čini mi se da znam samo dvije odobe koje isključivo doje, a i te dvije su počele s dohranom nakon 4. mj. SVE druge koje znam daju jedan  adaptirani obrok,"za svaku sigurnost". Najmračnije mi je obrazloženje - "pa, bolje će spavati!" da bebica od mjesec dana prespava noć našopana adaptiranim   :Crying or Very sad:  a mama napuni grudnjak jastučićima, da upija mlijeko koje curi...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Moonlight

> Da,samo što pedijatri olako preporučuju formule, i to ne na temelju poznavanja pojedinih, već na temelju uvjerljivosti predstavnika proizvođača adaptiranih pripravaka koji redovito obilaze pedijatrijske ordinacije.".


Da, meni je upravo pedijatar predložio formulu, jer je beba u petom mjesecu dobila samo 300g. Ja sam bila tako zbunjena i šokirana i splašena, pa sam istu večer, nakon što sam obrisala suze i ispuhala nos, sjela za komp i proguglala "dojenje" i naiđoh na Rode i savjete i podršku   :Heart:  

A baš jučer s frendicom i njenom bebom kod pedijatra, odnosno u čekaoni pronašla sam nekakav (kršitelj koda)ov letak o adaptiranom mlijeku, koji sam onak neprimjetno zgužvala i bacila u koš  :Rolling Eyes:  




> Ja do sada nisam susrela majku dojilju koja ne daje barem jedan adaptirani obrok,"za svaku sigurnost".


Jesi, ali ne znaš to  8)

----------


## Moonlight

> Da,samo što pedijatri olako preporučuju formule, i to ne na temelju poznavanja pojedinih, već na temelju uvjerljivosti predstavnika proizvođača adaptiranih pripravaka koji redovito obilaze pedijatrijske ordinacije.".


Da, meni je upravo pedijatar predložio formulu, jer je beba u petom mjesecu dobila samo 300g. Ja sam bila tako zbunjena i šokirana i splašena, pa sam istu večer, nakon što sam obrisala suze i ispuhala nos, sjela za komp i proguglala "dojenje" i naiđoh na Rode i savjete i podršku   :Heart:  

A baš jučer s frendicom i njenom bebom kod pedijatra, odnosno u čekaoni pronašla sam nekakav (kršitelj koda)ov letak o adaptiranom mlijeku, koji sam onak neprimjetno zgužvala i bacila u koš  :Rolling Eyes:  




> Ja do sada nisam susrela majku dojilju koja ne daje barem jedan adaptirani obrok,"za svaku sigurnost".


Jesi, ali ne znaš to  8)

----------


## Davor

Tjah, a baš sam se nadao da ću neko vrijeme izdržati s nogom na lopti. A ne ide. Jednostavno moram kratko odgovoriti na par upita.

*Zeko*,



> A za Davora, ne mogu vjerovati... Šokirana sam čitajući tvoje postove.  :shock:  :shock: Kao da ti je mozak ispran...


Ne bježim od činjenica, ali te niti ne tjeram da moje postove čitaš. Imam jako nisku toleranciju na marketing formule i zastupam krilaticu: formula je zlo.




> Ja ne pokušavam nametati osjećaj krivnje nikome. Baš suprotno, vidim da me uopće nisi shvatio- ne želim da se nameće krivnja ženama koje ne mogu dojiti (NE MOGU, a ne NE ŽELE).


Odlično, radi se o cca svakoj stotoj ženi. Vidiš, u ukupnoj populaciji je otprilike jednak broj ljudi s gadno oštećenim sluhom pa se oko toga ne radi ovakva parada. Zašto? Pa... svima ostalima je dosta teško podvaliti da im treba slušni aparat.




> Još me zanima, kako ja to propagiram formulu? Jer sam rekla da njome hranim dijete da ne umre od gladi? Jer sam napisala da puca od zdravlja? ili jer sam ja zdrava unatoč tome što sam odrasla na formuli?


Da. Jedino si se propustila pozvati na viši autoritet.




> Znači, treba se diviti samo ženama koje doje? E pa, svaka ti čast na tako ograničenom razmišljanju...


Obzirom na napade -DA! Zatucanost okoline je vodeći uzrok prestanka dojenja i ja ga ne razdvajam od onih famoznih 1% koji se pripisuju prirodi.

----------


## zeko

Vidim da se ne isplati gubiti vrijeme na tebe... Čitala sam i druge tvoje postove... Ravnaš se samo svojim dojmovima, a ne istinitim činjenicama... Najlakše je baratati postocima... Stvarni život i stvarno iskustvo je sasvim nešto drugo...

----------


## apricot

zeko, ti Davora vijeđaš kao osobu.
a on vrijeđa - formulu! I ni u jednom trenutku nije vrijeđao tebe.

još jedan argumentum ad hominem...

----------


## zeko

Apricot, varaš se... Davor ne vrijeđa samo formulu, već i sve žene koje ne doje tj. koriste formulu kao hranu za dijete...
Meni nije bila namjera nikoga vrijeđati, već braniti se...

----------


## Deaedi

Slažem se... Ne možeš reći da vrijeđaš formulu, ali ne i one koji ju koriste.Formula se ne kuha sama od sebe..dakle, kada vrijeđaš formulu, in(direktno) vrijeđaš i one koje je koriste. 

Ajmo logikom:

Premisa 1.: Formula je zlo.
Premisa 2.: Mame daju djeci formulu. 
Konkluzija.: Mame daju djeci zlo.

Zar to nije uvreda?

----------


## VedranaV

Jaslice su nužno zlo.
Mame šalju djecu u jaslice.
Mame šalju djecu u nužno zlo.

I što sad?

----------


## Davor

OK, hajdmo analogijom.

Da ne bi bilo "vrijeđanja" biram primjer iz našeg djetinjstva: mexaform. Elem, radi se o nevino izgledajućoj tabletici koju su naše brižne mame davale nama, svojoj dječici, u slučaju proljeva. Ciba Geigy-ju je posao cvao, jer se davao bez recepta, a bio je učinkovit. Među tipične nuspojave spada bojanje zubi, a ima ih još i malkicu su ozbiljnije. Više informacija o mexaformu i divotama koje je napravio u našoj generaciji vidi na http://www.newint.org/issue095/devils.htm.

Jesu li naše mame pogriješile? Hm... 

Daju li proizvođači potpunu informaciju o proizvodima koje trpamo u djecu? Hmm....

UNICEF daje opravdanu procjenu o spašenih milijun i pol djece godišnje samo zahvaljujući preokretu u smjeru dojenja. Jednostavnom analogijom zaključujem da je formula do uvođenja UNICEF-ovih akcija godišnje UBIJALA više djece nego što se u Hrvatskoj rodi u 30 godina.

*Daedi*, logika ti je na mjestu, a odgovor na pitanje je NE. Nije uvreda nego upozorenje bez trunke loših primisli.

----------


## MGrubi

davor je u pravu kad kaže da je marketing firmi koje proizvode formule zlo, jer će učiniti APSOLUTNO SVE da se što više beba hrani na formulu, pa ako i treba sabotirati dojenje na svaki mogući naćin a jedan od tih je "kupnja" pedijatara i patronažnih sestara, pa širenja laži o majčinom mljeku..... 
njima je u interesu samo PROFIT

formula je izumljena da bebe koje izgubu mamu, ili ih majka ne može dojiti ili sami ne mogu sisati da ne umru od gladi, u tim slučajevima formula spašava bebin život.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ajmo logikom:
> 
> Premisa 1.: Formula je zlo.
> Premisa 2.: Mame daju djeci formulu. 
> Konkluzija.: Mame daju djeci zlo.


ne mogu odoljeti:

Premisa 1: Ljudi su sisavci
Premisa 2: Konji su sisavci
Konkluzija; Ljudi su konji

----------


## a zakaj

barbara, celarent, darii, ferio 

MGrubi, trebala si odoljeti

----------


## Luna Rocco

> barbara, celarent, darii, ferio


Ajme, kako si popamtila silogizme? :shock: 

Imala sam jednu frendicu koja je nazvala mačka Disamis jer je samo tako mogla zapamtiti tu figuru.  :Laughing:

----------


## litala

davor je jedan od rijetkih clanova foruma a i udruge koji tako nekompromisno, nezaustavljivo i neumorno grize u marketing formule. tu mu mogu bez zadrske reci samo: svaka cast...

ali, kad usred ataka na marketing, na proizvodjace, na formulu samu, za sobom ostavi ovakve _casualties_, onda mi pri srcu nikako nije drago:




> *Skoro svaka žena koja uspješno doji* prošla je čuda dok dojenje nije uspješno krenulo i *znam da je u svakoj krizi uložila puno više dvojbi i emocija od bilo koje formulašice*. Svakoj izražavam svoje najdublje divljenje.


ovo me osobno uvrijedilo. do srzi.   :Crying or Very sad:  

jer ovo nije vise bitka s marketingom, ni formulom, ni proizvodjacima...

ovdje padaju majke. na prvom mjestu majke. pa onda hraniteljice. dal svojim ili smuckanim mlijekom.

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ASTRA

Potpisujem!  :Sad:

----------


## sladjanaf

za Davora se u svakom slučaju nema što pametno za reći...osim da nema pojma o onome što priča jer sasvim slučajno nije dojio, pa prema tome se treba i ravnati kad se s njim ulazi u polemike.
a da se svatko voli praviti najpametniji i najiskusniji istina je, no ipak postoje granice koje se zovu elementarna pristojnost.
ja ih sad ne rabim a to je samo zato što se sa davorima drugačije niti ne može.

----------


## branka1

Ovdje se već počelo prelaziti na uvrede na osobnom nivou i bez obzira što bi ovakvi topici trebali biti edukativni, morat će se zaključavati ili opominjati korisnike ako se nastavi s osobnim uvredama

----------


## Davor

Od malena me prati krilatica da koliko je bijelih vrana - točno toliko ima dobrih Davora. Davorije su borbene pjesme, općenito sve davoričasto ima veze sa sukobom.

Opet, na Anchieino traženje sam nogu stavio na loptu. Isto ne vidim na koji način bih nakon toga odgovorio Litali osim jednako tako u trećem licu: Litala je korisnica foruma koja se ovdje zatekla nakon završetka kompletne parade, a cijelo vrijeme ju nije smetalo da se na njenom forumu vijori crvena krpa s natpisom "NAN1 - hrana". Pokušava postići sukobljavanje nakon prestanka diskusije i time se nikako ne može okarakterizirati kao vrsni mirotvorac.

Kad smo već kod prethodeće diskusije, pogledajmo o čemu je ovdje bila riječ. S jedne strane, pojavi se korisnica koja u naslov topica stavi ni manje ni više, nego naziv upravo proizvoda koji je na jednom pro-dojećem forumu prohibiran i uz najblažu ocjenu uvredljiv. IBFAN-ova zapažanja o (kršitelj koda)ovom kršenju koda opisuje rečenica:

_Code violations by Nestlé are condensed into a table format because the sheer volume of violations reported would take too many pages. All countries involved in this survey reported evidence of Nestlé violations._

Spomenute tablice *počinju* na: http://www.ibfan.org/english/codewat...STLE-en.HTM#pp.
Ostatak topica je nastavio u tipičnom ozračju marketinga formule.

Priznajem da do sada nisam upoznao niti jednu mamu koja nije dojila iz fizioloških razloga. Tome može biti dva razloga, a jedan je sigurno što takvih žena ima grozno malo, navodno ne više od 1%. Čak ni za njih formula nije prvi izbor. Sve povrh toga je SF. 

Hajdmo vidjeti drugu stranu. WHO tvrdi da je za prehranu bebe formulom u prvih pola godine života potrebno 3,3 kg te supstance mjesečno. Cijena takve količine je cca 400kn, ili cca 2400kn za pola godine. Ako se pomnoži ovaj iznos s godišnjim brojem djece kojoj je život spašen orijentacijom na dojenje, dobije se 3,6 milijardi kuna (godišnje). Dakle, samo zato što su ova djeca ostala živa, proizvođači godišnje puše 3,6 milijardi kuna. Retoričko pitanje: što je tek s djecom koja radi dojenja nemaju narušeno zdravlje, koliko su proizvođači formule tek na njima spušili.

Kako bi stvari potpuno sjele na svoje mjesto, treba ih opet staviti u numeričku perspektivu. UNICEF daje prosječan godišnji mortalitet djece do dobi od 5 godina, a brojke su 11 milijuna za smrt od bolesti i 15 milijuna za smrt od gladi. Orijentacija na dojenje godišnje spašava živote 1,5 milijuna djece. Dojenje je svakako cilj vrijedan zalaganja.

Kod nas su još uvijek žene koje doje do navršenih 6 mjeseci manjina i SVAKA ima moj blagoslov i beskrajno divljenje, jer nije poklekla pod nasiljem okoline. Ispričavam se svima koje je moja nespretnost u izražavanju gnušanja spram formule uvrijedila.

----------


## Davor

Ispravak:
mortalitet djece do dobi *od* 5 godina -> mortalitet djece do dobi *do* 5 godina

----------


## ENA26

davore samo ti brani svoj stav prema formuli, ali molim te malo blaže pričaj o majkama koje ne doje.
Svi mi znamo da je formula zlo i svi koji smo članovi ovog foruma več znamo da 99 % mama može dojiti ali vrijedi imati obzira prema tih 1% koje nisu u mogučnosti dojiti iz razloga koje je Anchie vač navela.
mene osobno nisi uvrijedio makar znamo da ja ne dojim svojim stavovima jer ja znam zašto ne dojim iliti zašto sam prekinula dojenje, pa zato molim i druge da se ne uvrijede tako olako jer mislim da smo več svi naučili za što se davor bori.

----------


## Davor

ENA26   :Shy kiss:  



> davore samo ti brani svoj stav prema formuli, ali molim te malo blaže pričaj o majkama koje ne doje.


Pokušavam. I ti si ovdje u manjini, jer nisi zavalila nikakav marketinški štos, što je samo dokaz da se to može. Mame koje ne doje nitko ne plaća za sudjelovanje u marketingu formule i ne razumijem ih kada upravo to rade. Osobito ovdje.
Zahvalan sam na tvojem postu.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja ne dojim i ne reklamiram proizvođače adaptiranog mlijeka, ali i dalje ne razumijem odakle tebi, pa i bilo kome drugome pravo ocjenjivati koliko je koja majka uložila u dojenje?

ja isto mislim da 99% žena može dojiti, ali postoji dojenje i dojenje...

i da se razumijemo, ja ne patim od grižnje savjesti, to sam riješila sama sa sobom, nego naprosto ne mogu vjerovati kako netko zna toliko o drugima da može paušalno ocjenjivati tuđe napore i trud, a da mu to prolazi kao "osuda proizvođača adaptiranog mlijeka"

i stvaaarno mi nije jasno kad već postoje majke koje ne znaju pravila ovog foruma, zašto se topic ne zaključa odmah?
zašto se svi uključuju i daju svoje mišljenje po n-ti put na istu temu, a svi znamo kamo to vodi? treba utvrditi gradivo ili treba nekim osobama dati prostora da izraze svoju nadmoćnost?

----------


## apricot

> i stvaaarno mi nije jasno kad već postoje majke koje ne znaju pravila ovog foruma, zašto se topic ne zaključa odmah?
> zašto se svi uključuju i daju svoje mišljenje po n-ti put na istu temu, a svi znamo kamo to vodi? treba utvrditi gradivo ili treba nekim osobama dati prostora da izraze svoju nadmoćnost?


ne znam na koga misliš kada govoriš o nadmoći, ali mi je žao ako i za koga tako nešto osjećaš   :Sad:  

sladjana, nama se svaki dan registrira nekoliko novih članova, jednako kao što se registriralo 2002. ili 2003.
i njima moramo omogućiti da vide ovakve topice, premda su ponekad "nabrijani", ponekad nepravedni...

----------


## snorki

> davor je jedan od rijetkih clanova foruma a i udruge koji tako nekompromisno, nezaustavljivo i neumorno grize u marketing formule. tu mu mogu bez zadrske reci samo: svaka cast...
> 
> ali, kad usred ataka na marketing, na proizvodjace, na formulu samu, za sobom ostavi ovakve _casualties_, onda mi pri srcu nikako nije drago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davore, stvarno si pretjero  :Sad:

----------


## Davor

Vjerojatno jesam.
Pretjerana reakcija na neumjerenu akciju. Vrijeđa me napadno veličanje formule na forumu koji podržava dojenje.

S druge strane, ne kontam zašto citiraš litalu ako te nešto smeta kod mene. Za gore citirani tekst me je već opomenula Anchie i opomenu sam shvatio ozbiljno. To što nisam u stanju pojmiti emotivnu težinu trenutka odluke o prestanku dojenja u usporedbi sa svakodnevnom bitkom protiv zatucane okoline, to je očito moj problem i zbog toga me Anchie već ukorila, a ja sam se svima povrijeđenima već ispričao.

Ako misliš da sam pretjerao u protivljenju štetnom marketingu, napor ti je uzaludan jer vjerujem da nisam. Držim da je aktivno sudjelovanje u marketingu formule zločin.

Svakako pročitaj i ostatak topica.

----------


## snorki

citiram Litalu jer je ona podvukla ono sto je i meni zasmetalo.

Pozdrav od jedne FORMULASICE  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

:D  eto, izmamio sam ti osmjeh

----------


## frogy

Svoje dijete hranim Comformilom, prvobitno zbog grčeva, a sada jer nije dobro mijenjati mlijeko ukoliko dijetetu paše. Davore, mislim da nisi fer prema mamama koje ne doje. Tvoji nasilni stavovi daju kontraefekt i stvaraju sliku da su sve rode ograničene i zadojene, što nisu. Nemamo svi tu sreću da dojimo, a ne vjerujem da bi se neka mama odlučila na adaptirano samo zbog komfora. Tu je i materijalna strana - hrana za mog bebača košta 110 kn, a kutija mu potraje 5 dana.

----------


## MGrubi

forum nije udruga

----------


## Davor

Hvala MGrubi.



> Davore, mislim da nisi fer prema mamama koje ne doje.


Čuj, barem nisam totalna prostačina pa ne reklamiram niti jednu marku formule na forumu koji podržava dojenje. Bilo bi sasvim fer da pročitaš forumska pravila prije postanja pa ni ti ne bi pravila takve greške.

OT:
Moj Fićo isto mjesečno poždere nekoliko stotina kuna u gorivu. Nije da tih 100 metara ne bih mogao besplatno napraviti pješice ili biciklom, ali mi je užitak vidjeti osmjeh trgovca na INa-inoj pumpi svaki put kad u svoje blago točim eurosuper 98. Od trenutka kada sam u njega točio plavi dizel nekako kašljuca pa mu sada dajem samo najbolje. Tako me savjetovao moj automehaničar, a ja sada tu mudrost širim svim biciklistima na koje naiđem. Mislim da uopće nisu fer kada mi prigovaraju da zagađujem zrak. Baš su jadni s tim pedaliranjem. Ja na cilj stignem brže i ostaje mi više vremena za puštanje vjetrova i neke druge važne stvari.

----------


## Irena001

Ajmo ovako- Moja djevojčica od 7 mjeseci je prije par dana SKROZ odbila cicu. Neće, pa neće, vršti, okreće glavu, pa čak sam joj i u snu pokušala sam joj "uvaliti" međutim neće :/ 
Što bi ja sada trebala? Pustit da mi djete umre od gladi samo zato jer se protivim formuli. U mom slučaju ću reći: "Hvala bogu na njoj", ma koliko to išlo ukoso sa pogledima udruge na istu (a i sama sam članica). I ne smatram da majke koje su bile primorane hraniti djete formulom bile lijene (naravno, napomena, izuzetaka uvjek ima)
I ni jedan muškarac mene ne može učiti što je dobro za moje djete, jer dok sam nema cicu ne može mi parirati u ovoj temi.
Amen

----------


## MGrubi

Davore stvarno stvarno si pretjera

reci ti meni kad si tako pametan šta da rade mame kojima je dojenja sabotirano lošim savjetima patronažnih, rodbine, pa čak i pedijatara

da vrate vrime unatrag?

----------


## ms. ivy

irena, jesi potražila na forumu i portalu "štrajk dojenja"? što su ti rekle savjetnice?

----------


## Irena001

> irena, jesi potražila na forumu i portalu "štrajk dojenja"? što su ti rekle savjetnice?


Ma bila sam i kod pedijatrice (koja stvarno je zagovornik dojenja), i sve smo pokušale...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Biti će da je malena pokupila to od mene. Naime moja mama je moga starijeg brata dojila do njegove treće godine, a za mene kaže kako sam napunila 6. mjeseci odbila sam prsa. I ona je pokušavala samnom i kada sam počela gubiti na kilaži me počela hraniti formulom.
Ne znam u čemu je caka, ali neće što god učinim. :/

----------


## Ancica

> Ajmo ovako- Moja djevojčica od 7 mjeseci je prije par dana SKROZ odbila cicu. Neće, pa neće, vršti, okreće glavu, pa čak sam joj i u snu pokušala sam joj "uvaliti" međutim neće :/ 
> Što bi ja sada trebala? Pustit da mi djete umre od gladi samo zato jer se protivim formuli. U mom slučaju ću reći: "Hvala bogu na njoj", ma koliko to išlo ukoso sa pogledima udruge na istu (a i sama sam članica). I ne smatram da majke koje su bile primorane hraniti djete formulom bile lijene (naravno, napomena, izuzetaka uvjek ima)
> I ni jedan muškarac mene ne može učiti što je dobro za moje djete, jer dok sam nema cicu ne može mi parirati u ovoj temi.
> Amen


Jesi li potrazila pomoc?

----------


## Irena001

Ančica jesam- pogledaj post iznad.
A imam i stručnu osobu doma  (sveki je med. sestra, radila je u rodilištu, na odjelu sa bebama). Pokušavali smo oko 4 dana ju nutkati, izvija se , vrišti, okreće glavu. Neće i neće...

----------


## Davor

'Ajmo secirat  :Laughing:   :



> Ajmo ovako- Moja djevojčica od 7 mjeseci je prije par dana SKROZ odbila cicu. Neće, pa neće, vršti, okreće glavu, pa čak sam joj i u snu pokušala sam joj "uvaliti" međutim neće :/


I to je OK, dijete ima svoju volju, a dovoljno je velika i za čvrstu hranu. Nije kraj svijeta.



> Što bi ja sada trebala? Pustit da mi djete umre od gladi samo zato jer se protivim formuli.


Ovdje postavljaš upit o dvije nepovezane stvari. Odluči se što te zanima.



> U mom slučaju ću reći: "Hvala bogu na njoj", ma koliko to išlo ukoso sa pogledima udruge na istu (a i sama sam članica). I ne smatram da majke koje su bile primorane hraniti djete formulom bile lijene (naravno, napomena, izuzetaka uvjek ima)


Vidiš, upravo si gadno izvrijeđala sve one žene (i njihove obitelji) koje svoju djecu hrane na bočicu svojim izdojenim mlijekom. Formula je čvrsto na zadnjem mjestu kod izbora hrane za dojenče, no to je ionako OT - ovdje pričamo o dohrani.



> I ni jedan muškarac mene ne može učiti što je dobro za moje djete, jer dok sam nema cicu ne može mi parirati u ovoj temi.
> Amen


Nisam bio na mamektomiji i obadvije su na mjestu - čak ni piercing nisam radio. Do razlike u veličini i dlakavosti dolazi radi hormona, a funkcionalno se radi o istome. Iako je totalno OT, ispada da i muškarci mogu dojiti. Što ti točno smeta kod muškaraca?

Uzgred, hrvatski izraz je sisa, a cica - talijanski.




> ...reci ti meni kad si tako pametan šta da rade mame kojima je dojenja sabotirano lošim savjetima patronažnih, rodbine, pa čak i pedijatara...


Pa... svakako ne trebaju otići na prvi "dojeći" forum i reklamirati formulu. To bi bilo jako nepristojno. Mogu zapravo napraviti puno toga, a najbolje im je skoknuti do pedijatra po savjet.
Pretpostavljam da te ne smeta priča o mojem autu, znaš, bila je jaaaako OT  :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

Irena001

da možda se bebi ne da čekati let down, pa se ljuti : ona poteže i ništa

čula sam da ima sprej za nos s Sintocinon, cca 45 kn u ljekarnama, to ti je umjetni oksicitin za pokretanje let downa

ako te šta tješi i ja sam odbila sisu s 6mj

----------


## sladjanaf

> Hvala MGrubi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  frogy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


 :shock:  :shock: 
i opet

 :shock: 

a da ti pročitaš pravila foruma?

----------


## Irena001

Davore- neću se uopće upuštati u rasprave sa tobom. Tvoja kultura izvire iz tvojih pisanih rečenica, ma koliko god one bile gramatički točne.
Ja sam ti sve rekla sa svojim Amen  :Kiss:

----------


## Davor

> :shock:  :shock: 
> i opet
> 
>  :shock: 
> 
> a da ti pročitaš pravila foruma?


  :Laughing:   jesam. Baš me zanima što te toliko ušokiralo.

----------


## Davor

> Ja sam ti sve rekla sa svojim Amen


  :Love:   ma i ti si meni super!

----------


## sladjanaf

"te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma"

"prostačina"???

a u OT uopće neću ulaziti...

----------


## sladjanaf

> Svoje dijete hranim Comformilom, prvobitno zbog grčeva, a sada jer nije dobro mijenjati mlijeko ukoliko dijetetu paše. Davore, mislim da nisi fer prema mamama koje ne doje. Tvoji nasilni stavovi daju kontraefekt i stvaraju sliku da su sve rode ograničene i zadojene, što nisu. Nemamo svi tu sreću da dojimo, a ne vjerujem da bi se neka mama odlučila na adaptirano samo zbog komfora. Tu je i materijalna strana - hrana za mog bebača košta 110 kn, a kutija mu potraje 5 dana.


"Roda je od rujna 2003. godina članica IBFANa - krovne asocijacija svih koji štite, promiču i pružaju podršku dojenju te podržavaju principe Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. Međunarodni pravilnik su 1980. godine usvojile zemlje članice WHO, a ima za cilj zaštitu, promociju i pružanje podrške dojenju. Zbirka je to pravila postavljenih pred proizvođače proizvoda iz djelokruga pravilnika te zdravstvene djelatnike jer se smatra da tako delikatni proizvodi namjenjeni najmlađima ne smiju biti prepušteni slobodnom tržištu i agresivnim reklamnim kampanjama.
Pravilnik se primjenjuje na marketing, i s njime povezane djelatnosti, slijedećih proizvoda: nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, uključujući i dojenačku formulu; drugih mliječnih, prehrambenih proizvoda i napitaka, uključujući i dopunsku hranu koja se daje preko bočice, kada se promiču ili prodaju ili na neki drugi način predstavljaju prikladnima, uz preinake ili bez njih, za uporabu kao djelomični ili potpuni nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko; bočica za hranjenje i duda. On se takoder odnosi na njihovu kvalitetu i informacije o njihovoj uporabi."

isto pravila ponašanja, tako da nam svima bude ugodnije.

----------


## Davor

A, to!
Vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje korisnika: 0 bodova. Poštujem Anchieinu opomenu  :Saint:  

Prostačina je bila u prvom licu i pretpostavljam da si mogu nekako tepati. Ako probam koristiti druge izraze automatski se promijene u {gruba riječ}.

A OT? Jedina zajednička točka sa svime napisanim prije toga bila je količina para koje ja mjesečno ulupam u svoju krntijicu. Svaka sličnost sa bilo čime drugim je potpuno slučajna. Vjerojatno misliš da sam neodgovoran vlasnik auta kad se tako ophodim prema njemu i svima u svojoj okolini. Očito ne shvaćaš moju silnu ljubav :amor na samrti s probodenim srcem:

----------


## Davor

:Embarassed:   nisam quotao, a već je izletilo nešto novo. Sorry

----------


## anchie76

Ovaj topic je totalno izgubio smisao.  Vidim nema tu ni edukacije ni konstruktivne rasprave.  Krsenja foruma na sve strane, sto nacinom razgovora sto spominjanjem imena adaptiranog itd.

Toplo predlazem da ovo bude kraj ove rasprave.  Ne bih htjela biti baba roga pa zakljucavati   :Saint:

----------


## mvolpe

Meni je jos u rodilistu krenulo sve naopako s dojenjem unatoc edukaciji, inzistiranju na 24h roomingu, zvanju sos telefona i svega mogucega. Nakon par tjedana smo ponovo pokusavali uspostaviti dojenje koje je ponovo urodilo ragadama promjera 3x3mm unatoc dobrom polozaju. Ne dojim vise. Giznju savjeti imam i mislim da ce uvijek biti prisutna ali nikad pa nikad nisam se na ovom forumu osjetila prozvanom kao losa mama. savjete o ponovnoj uspostvi dojenja sam dobila koliko god su mi mogli pomoci. Podforum o dojenju ne citam jer mi tamo nije mjesto a o adaptiranom nemam nis za reci osim da ga moje djete jede i to je to. rasprava je nepotrebna od mene laika.  Znam da je majcino mlijeko najbolje i to je jedino sto se isplati reci. Rodama svaka cast na promicanju dojenja i ja se maksimalno trudim da u Sl. Brodu kolaju letci o dojenju u patronazi i u rodilistu. Moj neuspjeh je moj i necu optuzivat one koje doje da su krivi za moju griznju savjesti. Sama sam si kriva sto sam doputila da do toga dodje.

----------


## mvolpe

sorry nisam vidjela ovaj zdnji post  :Embarassed:

----------


## annabella

Mislim da bi konačno trebali na naslovnu stranu staviti
MAME KOJE HRANE DJECU ADAPTIRANIM SU OVDJE NEPOŽELJNE
Znam ih mnogo koje zbog napada na njih više ne posjećuju ovaj forum, jer čim se spomene riječ "adaptirano" slijedi kanonada omalovažavanja.

----------


## MGrubi

mvolpe
 :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Nisu nepozeljne mame nego je nepozeljna prica o adaptiranom. Sto je jako velika razlika.

----------


## annabella

> Nisu nepozeljne mame nego je nepozeljna prica o adaptiranom. Sto je jako velika razlika.


Najbolje o tome govore gornji postovi i slični postovi na sličnim temama!

----------


## puros

> Mislim da bi konačno trebali na naslovnu stranu staviti
> MAME KOJE HRANE DJECU ADAPTIRANIM SU OVDJE NEPOŽELJNE
> Znam ih mnogo koje zbog napada na njih više ne posjećuju ovaj forum, jer čim se spomene riječ "adaptirano" slijedi kanonada omalovažavanja.


ja sam već odavno na rodi i ja spadam u onih 1% koje nisu nikad imale mlijeko pa samim tim nisam mogla ni dojiti. roda mi je doslovno spasila život kad sam bila sama i uplašena  i nisam znala odakle krenuti. pomogla mi je kroz moje vrijeme borbe za bemba, pa kroz vrijeme trudnoće. hvala! tek kad sam rodila osjetila sam se prvi put loše ovdje i to baš zbog adaptiranog mlijeka. evo ja se ne osjećam na rodi nepoželjno, ali isto tako od tada ne dolazim s prevelikim oduševljenjem na ovaj DIO foruma. nitko me nije uvrijedio, ali od tada se osjećam manje dobra majka zato jer nisam dojila. lijepo je propagirati dojenje, ali ne baš tako  i toliko isključivo da se pojedinci osjećaju kao ja. i znam nekoliko mama koje se isto osjećaju kao i ja na ovom  forumu po ovom pitanju. čak sam na jednom forumu naletjela da se javno o rodi priča i o načinu propagiranja dojenja. ne sjećam se više na kojem forumu, ali se dobro sjećam da je bilo puno majki koje su izjavile da baš iz ovog istog razloga ne posječuju više rodu. to znam jer se sjećam koliko sam se lakše osjetla kad sam shvatila da problem nije samo u meni već da ima frugih koji se slično kao i ja osjećaju. eto, sad me vičite, udarajte, lomite riječima, ali ja vas i dalje iskreno cijenim premda nisam često tu.  :Kiss:

----------


## branka1

Ja vas lijepo molim da ova rasprava po stoti put ne skrene u ovakve vode u kakve je opet krenula. 

annabella, mislim ova tvoje sugestija nije u redu jer kao što reče Zorana, nisu nepoželjne mame, nije čak nepoželjno ni adaptirano jer i djeca koja ne doje moraju nešto jesti, već je nepoželjana RASPRAVA O ADAPTIRANOM i to iz razloga, po stoti put, što je Rodina vizija da se promiče dojenje i to isključivo dojenje do 6 mj.

Naravno da nedojena djeca također moraju jesti, ali smatramo da su za odabir formule ipak kompetentniji pedijatri
Kao što smo već rekli, ovo je vrlo osjetljiva tema i razumljivo je da se većina majki koje iz bilo kojeg razloga nisu uspjele dojiti mogu osjećati vrlo tužno ili revoltirano, pogotovo kad ovdje shvate da je problem možda i bio rješiv samo da su u danom trenutku imale potrebno znanje ili podršku okoline. i vjerujem da se tada može javiti osjećaj bespomoćnosti i ljutnje , ali garantirano nitko nikad od članova Udruge (a da je iznosio službeni stav Udruge) nije diskriminirao niti jednu mamu koja ne doji.
druga stvar su forumaši koji nisu članovi ili članovi koji iznose vlastito mišljenje.
Na takve stvari se ne može utjecati, ali uvijek ih se nastoji opomenuti.
Zato, još jednom vas molim da rasprava ne krene opet u tom smjeru i da se razlikuje Udruga od forumaša te rasprava o adaptiranom na ovom forumu od hranjenje beba adaptiranim radi nemogućnosti drugog

----------


## Airelle

Citam raspravu vec sat vremena i moram napisati par rijeci.
Ja sam uspjela nastaviti dojiti i pored golgote koju sam prosla nakon poroda (zivot je bio u pitanju), ali shvatam i zene koje su posustale (meni je falila jedna maaala sekunda da dignem ruke od svega).
Nije u pitanju fizioloska (ne)mogucnost dojenja, u pitanju su mnogi ostali faktori koji uticu na odluku da li dojiti ili davati formulu. Ne moze se sve gledati crno/bijelo tipa: svi trebate da dojite jer mozete i gotovo   :Rolling Eyes:  
Postoji i psiholoski momenat, razliciti problemi u okolini, nepostojanje prodrske, neinformisanost, pa i vandredne situacije (kao kod mene) koji itekako mogu uticati na prestanak dojenja i nervira me uzasno kada se jedna ideja razradjuje do besmislenosti!
Da, 99% zena moze da doji, ali ne doje sve i to iz veoma razlicitih razloga, ali neki ovdje moraju da shvate da zene koje su odlucile da ne doje iz nekih razumnih razloga se definitivno osjecaju lose kada procitaju izjave tipa ZLO i sl. 
Vjerujem da bih se uzasno osjecala da takvo nesto procitam a da sam npr. prestala dojiti nakon boravka u bolnici gdje su mi se borili za zivot ili da sam prestala nakon 3 mjeseca strasnih rana na grudima i temperatura od 40 c, ma bila sam nepokretni invalid od svega sto mi se desilo. I sada treba da dodje neko tamo i da mi filozofira o lijekovima, o zlu i da vjezba svoje logicke i spisateljske sposobnosti. Haaalo, cilj je da dijete bude zivo i zdravo i svaka majka radi NAJBOLJE STO ZNA, zasto iko sebi uzima za pravo da sudi drugima?! Mlijeko, bilo pravo i vjestacko je HRANA, a djeca moraju da jedu, zar ne? 
Pozdrav svim majkama, bilo da doje ili ne i zelim da kazem onima koje ne doje- nemojte da ste nesretne, sve ce to jednog dana proci, a vjerujem da ste dale sve od sebe. Zelim vam srecu, vama i vasoj djeci, sve su ovo sitnice u zivotu, tako trivijalne i glupe!

----------


## apricot

Airelle, upravo zato i mi, koje smo educirane savjetnice, govorimo kako je svako dojenje "slučaj" za sebe, kako ne možemo generalno pomagati, kako nam je svaka mama i svako dojenje posebno i svoje.
Ne dajemo uopćene savjete o izdajanju, mastitisima, šeširićima... Nego razgovaramo o problemu kad se pojavi i sa upravo tom majkom kod koje se pojavio...
Itekako smo svjesne da dojenje nije samo uspjeh tijela, nego i splet mnogih okolnosti koje su kod svakoga drugačije.

I upravo zato postojimo.

A za adaptirano mlijeko postoje pedijatri, mi o tome nemamo relevantne informacije, niti je to u domeni ovoga Foruma.

Roda je, čini se, postala sinonim za dojenje u Hrvatskoj (i cijeloj regiji), pa neka onda ovaj Forum bude dio toga.

----------


## Airelle

Svaka vama čast zato što ste postali to što jeste i ne dovodim u pitanje krediblitet i reputaciju ovog foruma i udruženja. 

Jednostavno nisam mogla a da ne reagujem na istup vašeg kolege, jer nikada nisam voljela ekstemne stavove i razmišljanja. Kolega je rekao to što je rekao, izazvao  burne reakcije žena koje ne doje i koje su nesretne zbog toga i umjesto da spusti loptu, nastavio je da "razrađuje" svoju "misao" do apsurda. 
Pozdrav   :Bye:  i no hard feelings, samo opušteno cure moje  8)

----------


## Davor

Hm... a kolega sigurno ima nekakav nick...
Spomenuto razrađivanje do apsurda zove se "reductio ad absurdum" i sasvim je OK u argumentaciji, jer ako se sve ogoli do apsurda, a branjena teza svejedno ostaje, onda se ničime ne može pobiti.
Dojenje u svakom slučaju dobro podnosi ovakav test  :Wink:

----------


## Airelle

E baš mi je trebao filozof kao ti uz jutarnju kaficu   :Laughing:

----------


## dinosaur

Forum općenito znači mjesto gdje MAME izmjenjuju svoja iskustva, a ne da su za nešto kompetentniji pedijatri.
Meni su za sve probleme oko djece najkompetentnije OSTALE MAME jer se svakodnevno susreću s istim ili sličnim problemima kao ja, pa bilo dijete dojeno ili ne.
Nitko ovdje ne reklamira formulu, nego samo postavlja pitanja o svome djetetu i za dobrobit svoga djeteta.

----------


## dinosaur

Imam samo jedno teško pitanje za velike promicatelje dojenja. Dali je ljepše vidjeti dijete koje pije adaptirano ili koje doji majka pušačica?
nemojte mi samo, molim vas, reći da je takvih malo....

----------


## MGrubi

koja doji majka pušačica
 jer je bolje za dijete da dobiva svu dobrobit majčinog mljeka nego da ga ista uz nikotin u zraku hrani s adaptiranim koji mu ne pruža nikakvu imunološku zaštitu 

ne moguće je razgovarati o adaptiranom bez spominjanja imena proizvođača a to je reklamiranje, valjda zato ovaj forum ne sadrži podforum adaptirano

----------


## Zorana

Takvih nije malo. Ali volim misliti da su manjina. Prema svim preporukama bolje je dojiti tijekom pusenja nego prestati iz istog razloga. Dobrobiti majcinog mlijeka nadmasuju rizike koje nosi pusenje. 

Nikako, ali nikako mi nije jasno zasto je tesko shvatiti da je Roda potpisnica IBFAN-a i da je kao takva obavezna postovati odredjena pravila vezana uz promicanje, spominjanje, savjetovanje itd. vezano za adaptirano mlijeko.

----------


## Davor

IBFAN je organizacija za koju sam tek nedavno shvatio da je po idejama vodiljama daleko ispred svojeg vremena iako postoji već 25 godina. Ciljevi su sasvim jednostavni i pravilno postavljeni. Kredibilitet su stekli jednostavnim i čvrstim stavom i zapravo su uzor od kojeg se može puno naučiti.
Ne treba IBFAN gledati kao neko ograničenje. Blažim stavom gubi se kredibilitet.

----------


## MGrubi

i zaboravih ovo napisat:
osim toga majka koja puši pušila je i u trudnoći pa se beba već "navukla" na nikotin i prelazak na adaptirano bez nikotina bi kod bebe izazvalo apstinencijsku krizu i šok

----------


## Ailish

Već dugo pratim i portal i forum i jako cijenim sve što udruga radi, kao i svakoga tko je voljan odvojiti svoje vrijeme i novac za nešto što se smatra općim dobrom  :Naklon:  . Nemam namjeru kršiti pravila foruma niti imam savjeta o adaptiranom koje bih mogla s nekim podijeliti. No mislim da bi bilo konstruktivno malo bolje pojasniti zašto se ne smije pričati o adaptiranom.
Je li to 
- zato što se svako spominjanje brandova na forumu smatra marketingom i podliježe kodu? Ja ne doživljavam izmjenu iskustava kao marketing, bilo da se radi o predstavama za djecu, autosjedalicama ili hrani (ako isključimo "trolove" koji se javljaju samo s namjerom reklamiranja nečega)
- zato što nismo stručni? Opet mi nije sasvim uvjerljivo, jer se raspravlja o svemu od cjepiva i antibiotika do uređenja stana
- nešto treće?

I samo još ovo - sorry, ne mogu odoljeti, baš bode oči:




> Premisa 1: Ljudi su sisavci 
> Premisa 2: Konji su sisavci 
> Konkluzija; Ljudi su konji


*nije* ispravan silogizam, dok




> Premisa 1.: Formula je zlo. 
> Premisa 2.: Mame daju djeci formulu. 
> Konkluzija.: Mame daju djeci zlo.


jest (ne ulazeći u istinitost premisa)

----------


## MGrubi

> Premisa 1.: Formula je zlo. 
> Premisa 2.: Mame daju djeci formulu. 
> Konkluzija.: Mame daju djeci zlo.
> 			
> 		
> 
> jest (ne ulazeći u istinitost premisa)


pa istinitost premisa jest najbitnija

kao ova premisa 1 jest notorna glupost jer nijedna stvar na ovom svitu ne može biti zla
zlo je rezervirano samo za ljude

----------


## Davor

... a to je ionako off topic i ne kužim zašto se na ovakav način izvlači iz originalnog konteksta koji je isto tako bio off topic :? 

Mislim da je tema stvarno iscrpljena do kraja.

----------


## dinosaur

"osim toga majka koja puši pušila je i u trudnoći pa se beba već "navukla" na nikotin i prelazak na adaptirano bez nikotina bi kod bebe izazvalo apstinencijsku krizu i šok" - ne mogu vjerovat, kaj je to znanstveno dokazano!? ili su to babske priče

----------


## Lutonjica

hm
ja sam pušila u trudnoći
pušila sam dok sam dojila
prestala pušiti sa zarinih 2 i pol godine, onako nagli rez, jučer pušila, danas više nijednu. 
zara je tada i dalje dojila jako puno puta tokom 24 sata (znači, ne može se reći da je već i onako "dobivala" male količine nikotina pa da je u tome stvar) i nije imala nikakvu apstinencijsku krizu   :Rolling Eyes:  

druga stvar, meni je apsolutno nebitno je li "ljepše" vidjet dijete s flašicom ili dijete koje doji majku pušačicu, bitno mi je što je "bolje/ zdravije/ i sl."
bilo bi mi odvratno vidjeti majku koja _istovremeno_ doji i puši, ali toliki idiot nisam bila, kao ni ostale mame pušačice koje doje. zapravo, tu scenu sam vidjela jedan jedini put, i to u nekom filmu, s ciljem da šokira gledatelja...

----------


## MGrubi

> "osim toga majka koja puši pušila je i u trudnoći pa se beba već "navukla" na nikotin i prelazak na adaptirano bez nikotina bi kod bebe izazvalo apstinencijsku krizu i šok" - ne mogu vjerovat, kaj je to znanstveno dokazano!? ili su to babske priče


pa razmisli
ako nije prekinula pušiti u trudnoći onda puši i nakon, a krvlju je nikotin ionako došao do bebe, šteta je tu

ili ti misliš da sve one koje pušu ne smiju zanijeti i u slučaju trudnoće voditi na prisilno odvikavanje?

dokazano je ono opasnije: trudnice ovisnice rađaju bebe ovisnike koje doživljavaju apsistencijsku krizu poslije porođaja

----------


## Ailish

Izvukla sam zato što je Mgrubi na silogizam "formula...zlo" odgovorila s "konji...ljudi" kao da time dokazuje da je prvi apsurdan. Ono što sam htjela reći je da ta dva silogizma nisu ni na prvi pogled ekvivalentni i da silogizam "formula...zlo" stoji (ali konkluzija ne vrijedi ako ne vrijedi 1. premisa), a u "konji...ljudi" su obje premise točne, ali konkluzija jednostavno ne slijedi iz njih.

Toliko  :Bye:

----------


## MGrubi

:Embarassed:  
ne sječam se sve logike iz srednje , bilo to davno jedino što se ubetoniralo da su Japanci krokodili   :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> hm
> ja sam pušila u trudnoći
> ..


Kaj ozbiljno  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: ???????????????

Meni je to strasno, kad pomislim kakve posljedice moze imati na jos nerodjeno dijete.

----------


## Deaedi

> I samo još ovo - sorry, ne mogu odoljeti, baš bode oči:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Premisa 1: Ljudi su sisavci 
> Premisa 2: Konji su sisavci 
> ...


Ajde, barem da mi je logoka ispravna - to sam i zeljela reci - da iz pogresne premise, koju zastupa(ili je zastupao) Davor (Formula je zlo), nastaju zakljućci koji su logicki ispravni, ali potpuno krivi. Odnosno, treba paziti kako se izrazavas jer mozda i nehotice vrijedjas druge.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ajde, barem da mi je logoka ispravna - to sam i zeljela reci - da iz pogresne premise, koju zastupa(ili je zastupao) Davor (Formula je zlo), nastaju zakljućci koji su logicki ispravni, ali potpuno krivi. Odnosno, treba paziti kako se izrazavas jer mozda i nehotice vrijedjas druge.


potpisujem

----------


## Deaedi

> Imam samo jedno teško pitanje za velike promicatelje dojenja. Dali je ljepše vidjeti dijete koje pije adaptirano ili koje doji majka pušačica?
> nemojte mi samo, molim vas, reći da je takvih malo....


Mislim da je to jednostavno neusporedivo. Majka koja pusi u trodnoci ili pusi i doji (ili dok doji) - ne znam sta bi na to rekla. Nije mi jasno da jedna majka bude neinformirana o opasnostima pusenja za bebu. Ili, jos gore, da bude informirana i preuzima taj rizik. 
Ako se prizna da 1% zena ne moze dojiti, mislim da se moze zapitati koliko % zena ne moze prestati pusiti radi bebe? Za mene je odgovor 0%. Ali, to je samo moj stav. Teskog nepusaca i protivnika cigarete.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hm
> ja sam pušila u trudnoći
> ..
> 
> 
> Kaj ozbiljno  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: ???????????????
> ...


ozbiljno.
samo se ja ne sramim to priznati.
ustvari, sramim se, ali ne želim to ni skrivati.

i nema to veze s informiranošću, pameću ili logikom dok ti nešto ne klikne. a meni je kliknulo tek prije godinu dana.
znači, ova beba u trbuhu nije i neće uopće osjetiti nikotin, što se mene tiče.
a što se tiče zare, presretna sam što je, uprkos tome, totalno zdravo dijete, bez ikada ikakvih dišnih, alergijskih i sličnih poteškoća te se nadam da će tako i ostati.

----------


## annabella

Mislim da mnoge izjave ovdje nemaju veze s logikom!
Mnogo je onih koji su nešto čuli ili pročitali, protumačili si onako kako njima paše i zauzeli stav zbog kojeg misle da su najpametniji i dozvoljavaju si da pljuju po drugima zato jer nemaju isto mišljenje.

----------


## Davor

> ...treba paziti kako se izrazavas jer mozda i nehotice vrijedjas druge.


Što se valjda jako drastično razlikuje od selektivnog quotanja izvan konteksta i osobnih obračuna. To osobu čini plemenitom i uzornom, nadasve punom vrlina.

Nego, zanima me na koji način tepati nedojenju. Pitanje šampionkama političke korektnosti: ako je dojenje prirodno, zdravo, povezujuće, kako onda okarakterizirati nedojenje? Protuprirodno, nezdravo, odvajajuće? Zvuči mi nekako preoštro. Vjerojatno postoji nekakav "politički ispravan" set kategorija u kontekstu nedojenja.

Reći nekome da ima nekakvu tjelesnu ili karakternu manu može biti podjednako i uvreda i dijagnoza. Kad se radi o dijagnozi, obično se zamota u nekakav "politički ispravan" celofan ili se nečitko napiše na latinskom pa svi sretni i zadovoljni.

----------


## Arwen

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hm
> ja sam pušila u trudnoći
> ..
> 
> 
> Kaj ozbiljno  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: ???????????????
> ...


zašto takav šok
i btw svašta može imati posljedice na dijete ne samo pušenje
iako to neznači da podržavam pušenje naprotiv
ali eto i ja se sramim ali je istina da san pušila u trudnoći i prestala kad
sam rodila
meni je klik bio kad sam prvi put išla podojiti svoju bebicu jednostavno mi
je bilo nezamislivo da pušim i dojim ali eto u trudnoči jesam   :Embarassed:

----------


## Lutonjica

i je li beba imala apstinencijsku krizu?
(pitam jer je s tim krenula tema o pušenju)

----------


## dinosaur

Normalno je pušiti 5 minuta prije ili poslije podoja a nenormalno je istovremeno?!!!!????
To mi zvuči kao ono " ako ne vidiš, u redu je", u ovom slučaju ako bebi istovremeno ne ide u usta dim i mlijeko, u redu je i zdravo je.

----------


## leonisa

> nema to veze s informiranošću, pameću ili logikom dok ti nešto ne klikne. a meni je kliknulo tek prije godinu dana.


upravo tako. i bolje ikad nego nikad. meni je sva sreca klinulo kad sam vidjela plusic. i mogu govoriti "ako sam ja mogla, moze se" a zapravo je to krivo. stvar je uravo u tom "kliku". sada ne mogu smisliti dim i njusim ga na kilometre. kad se L. vrati od svekrve ja je moram presvlaciti i kupati jer mi smrdi po dimu. bez obzira sto mozda dok je ona bila nije zapaljena ni jedna, ali smrdi stan, namjestaj, ona i to sve upije dijete. koliko god ne mogu razumijeti trudnice/dojilje pusacice, istovremeno ih mogu. znam, cudno je to.... :Smile: 

i naravno da nije isto da li majka pusi dok doji ili prije/poslije podoja. pri tome ne mislim na kolicinu nikotina u majcinom tijelu, odnosno mlijeku, vec na blizinu djeteta koje doji (jede, pije, mazi se) i dima.

----------


## leonisa

ocu reci, nije zdravo i nije u redu ali je manje zlo.

----------


## Arwen

> i je li beba imala apstinencijsku krizu?
> (pitam jer je s tim krenula tema o pušenju)


nemam pojma kako bi uopće trebala izgledati kriza  :? 
a napredovao je normalno nema nikakvih dišnih problema ni alergija
i nije bio male porođajne težine-4050gr

još samo da napomenem ne smatram da je uredu pušiti u trudnoći ,ali ja jesam pušila i nisam mogla prestati do tog mog klika

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...treba paziti kako se izrazavas jer mozda i nehotice vrijedjas druge.
> 
> 
> Što se valjda jako drastično razlikuje od selektivnog quotanja izvan konteksta i osobnih obračuna. To osobu čini plemenitom i uzornom, nadasve punom vrlina..


Jel se odnosi na mene - nadji molim te post gdje sam ja nekoga uvrijedila da se odmah mogu ispricati.




> [Nego, zanima me na koji način tepati nedojenju. Pitanje šampionkama političke korektnosti: ako je dojenje prirodno, zdravo, povezujuće, kako onda okarakterizirati nedojenje? Protuprirodno, nezdravo, odvajajuće? Zvuči mi nekako preoštro. Vjerojatno postoji nekakav "politički ispravan" set kategorija u kontekstu nedojenja...


Pa stvar je u tome da ne "okarakterizavas", nego samo da das svoje misljenje, bez opisa kojima ces neku osobu okarakterizirati.




> [Reći nekome da ima nekakvu tjelesnu ili karakternu manu može biti podjednako i uvreda i dijagnoza. Kad se radi o dijagnozi, obično se zamota u nekakav "politički ispravan" celofan ili se nečitko napiše na latinskom pa svi sretni i zadovoljni.


Dijagnozu postavljaju lijecnici, a mi ostali mozemo samo biti pristojni i ne vrijedjati.

----------


## Davor

Prvi dio nije uopće u kontekstu uvrede  :Love:   Čudi me da se nalaziš prozvanom obzirom na jako općeniti ton.

Po drugom dijelu zaključujem da predlažeš ignoriranje svih obuhvaćenih kontekstom formule kako bi se izbjeglo stigmatiranje. Po tome ispada kao da je nedojenje nekakva nedodirljiva kategorija, nešto poput lepre, nepismenosti ili siromaštva.

Kad se netko rodi bez vida, sasvim mu je svejedno kakvu dijagnozu će mu liječnik napisati. Mi ostali u odnosu s tom osobom možemo koristiti izraze "slijep" ili "osoba oštećena vida" i slične i ostanemo pristojni. Ne vjerujem da u kontekstu nedojenja ne postoji baš nikakva prihvatljiva terminologija.

Za majku koja doji kaže se "dojilja" i to baš nikoga ne smeta. Nije valjda da se za ove druge ne može naći nekakav lijepi i neuvredljivi naziv.

----------


## Veronika

> Meni se sviđa na ovom forumu veliko zalaganje za dojenje i meni je apsolutno puno pomogao - rekla bih da zahvaljujući samo ovom forumu još uvijek dojim svojeg 2,5 godišnjeg sina, tu sam prvi puta čula za termin Produženo dojenje....
> 
> No, ovo mi već prelazi u ekstremizam, sektaštvo i nekada su ljudi u pravu kada se naroguše na spominjanje Roda. 
> 
> Ako se može raspravljti o pušenju (neće ga nitko podržati, ali raspravlja se)
> u trudnoći ili za vrijeme dojenja, o alkoholizmu, uzimanju lijekova - potrebnih i nepotrebnih, zašto oni koji žele nebi mogli razgovarati i razmjenjivati iskustva o adaptiranom mlijeku. Svatko ima svoje razloge zbog kojih nije mogao ili nije htio dojiti, to ne znači da su nužno loši roditelji i da se ne brinu za svoje dijete.
> 
> Znam da ćete me sad napasti i popljuvati, ali meni je to što se ovdje radi nepravedno, jednostavno mi to nije demokracija...



U POTPUNOSTI SE SLAŽEM, KAO I MNOGI DRUGI!  :D

----------


## MGrubi

> ne moguće je razgovarati o adaptiranom bez spominjanja imena proizvođača a to je reklamiranje, valjda zato ovaj forum ne sadrži podforum adaptirano


 8)

----------


## leonisa

Veronika, zato sto jedino pedijatar moze davati savjete vezane uz adaptirano. ni Dafi ni Toti ni Eki sa foruma nisu osposobljeni za tako nesto, jer beba Dafi nije ista beba kao i beba Eki....i jer su pedijatri educirani, a ni jedna mama na ovom forumu nije. I NITKO NE DOVODI U PITANJE MAJCINSTVO MAJKI KOJE NE DOJE! npr. ako imam dijabetes necu pitati Rari koliko jedinica inzulina ona daje i da me savjeuje koliko ih trebam ja vec cu otici dijabetologu, obaviti pretrage i slusat NJEGOVE upute.
mislim da je to jasno ko dan, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## Veronika

> Veronika, zato sto jedino pedijatar moze davati savjete vezane uz adaptirano. ni Dafi ni Toti ni Eki sa foruma nisu osposobljeni za tako nesto, jer beba Dafi nije ista beba kao i beba Eki....i jer su pedijatri educirani, a ni jedna mama na ovom forumu nije. I NITKO NE DOVODI U PITANJE MAJCINSTVO MAJKI KOJE NE DOJE! npr. ako imam dijabetes necu pitati Rari koliko jedinica inzulina ona daje i da me savjeuje koliko ih trebam ja vec cu otici dijabetologu, obaviti pretrage i slusat NJEGOVE upute.
> mislim da je to jasno ko dan, zar ne?


oprosti ali nije mi jasno   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ja volim čuti i mišljenje forumaša, jer na ovom a i drugim forumima ima među mamama i doktora i liječnika i pedijatra, a ponekad je majčino osobno iskustvo sa određenom problematikom vrednije od ponekad sterilnih i predvidljivih savjeta pedijatara (čija mišljenja se razlikuju od pedijatra do pedijatra;ili ako hoćete ovisno o tome tko koga sponzorira)! Ali to vam valjda ne trebam objašnjavati   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

a onda se opet vracamo na post MGrubi  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

meni su ove rasprave jako mučne
ako se zna da je roda članica ibfan-a i da tu nema mjesta raklami adapt. mlijeka zašto to stalno ignorirati i prozivati za sektaštvo
na netu ima bezbroj drugih foruma gdje se to može

to mi je isto kao da netko dođe u moju kuću u kojoj ja ne dozvoljavam pušenje i onda me taj netko napada kako on baš hoće zapaliti jer se to u 100 drugih kuća radi i da sam ja baš ekstremna i zadrta i ......

e pa ne u mojoj kući!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marsupilami

> meni su ove rasprave jako mučne
> ako se zna da je roda članica ibfan-a i da tu nema mjesta raklami adapt. mlijeka zašto to stalno ignorirati i prozivati za sektaštvo
> na netu ima bezbroj drugih foruma gdje se to može
> 
> to mi je isto kao da netko dođe u moju kuću u kojoj ja ne dozvoljavam pušenje i onda me taj netko napada kako on baš hoće zapaliti jer se to u 100 drugih kuća radi i da sam ja baš ekstremna i zadrta i ......
> 
> e pa ne u mojoj kući!!!!!!!!!


Ovo cu potpisati od m do !   :Wink:  

To su pravila ovog foruma i ta ista pravila prihvatili ste kada ste se registrirali, zasto ih krsiti?
Krsenje pravila iako ste upoznati s njima su odraz nekulture.

----------


## leonisa

naravno. slican primjer sam vec jednom dala. meni je to sasvim normalno. ulogiranjem si prihvatio pravila. krsenje istih ili je neznanje (sto opet nije opravdano, pravila ponasanja su na vrhu foruma), ili nepostovanje svih prisutnih, bilo onih koji su pravila odredili bilo onih koji se pravila pridrzavaju.
zar nije tako?  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

evo iz pravvila ponašanja na Forumu:




> Također, iako smo svjesni da roditelji djece hranjene adaptiranim mlijekom imaju legitimnu i realnu potrebu da o svojem iskustvu, nedoumicama ili problemima na koje nailaze u ovom području komuniciraju s drugim roditeljima, iz našeg iskustva diskusije na tu temu na ovom forumu imaju negativan efekt na trud i rezultate koje postiže RODA u području promicanja dojenja. Ovo je posebno slučaj kada se početak nadohrane može vratiti na dojenje jer tada dobronamjerni savjeti o adaptiranom mlijeku otežavaju povratak na dojenje ženama koje se nalaze u toj situaciji i te savjete čitaju.

----------


## anchie76

Vidim mnogi su se vec javili, no oglasiti cu se i ja.




> Ja volim čuti i mišljenje forumaša, jer na ovom a i drugim forumima ima među mamama i doktora i liječnika i pedijatra, a ponekad je majčino osobno iskustvo sa određenom problematikom vrednije od ponekad sterilnih i predvidljivih savjeta pedijatara (čija mišljenja se razlikuju od pedijatra do pedijatra;ili ako hoćete ovisno o tome tko koga sponzorira)! Ali to vam valjda ne trebam objašnjavati


Ovaj forum nije bas kao i svi drugi u virtualnom svijetu.  Ovo je forum Udruge RODA koja propagira odredjene stvari, educira buduce i trenutne roditelje itd.  Isto tako Udruga je clanica nekih drugih organizacija (udruga), te odredjena clanstva nose sa sobom i odredjena pravila.  Isto kao i sto pisanje na ovom forumu nosi sa sobom nasa pravila.  

Imajuci to u vidu, Roda je odabrala educirati o dojenju.   Foruma je puno na kojima se moze razgovarati o prehrani adaptiranim.  Foruma na kojima mozete dobiti tocne info o dojenju bas nema previse.  Mi smo se odlucili za dojenje,, i zato postoje pravila takva kakva postoje.  

Vise mozete procitati na ovom linku

----------


## Ailish

Anchie, bi li se moglo nekako izvesti da se na pdf o dohrani izbjegnu prepucavanja o tome jesu li mame koje daju adaptirano bolje ili gore od trudnih pušačica, i jel se adaptirano daje iz komocije ili nebrige ili šta već... nego da se poštivanje pravila kontrolira na način: ako netko počne spominjati marke adaptiranog, pojavi se ljubazni moderator, upozori na pravila, uvjeri ih da su za sve drugo dobrodošli na forumu i zaključa topic. Za debate se može otvoriti posebni topic ili pdf tipa vruće teme na MiB. 
Baš radi promocije dojenja bilo bi bolje da se i mame koje daju adaptirano dobro osjećaju na forumu, možda se jednom i vrate po savjet o dojenju ili preporuče Rodu prijateljici koja ima problema s dojenjem...

----------


## Lutonjica

ali to ovisi o forumašima.
moderatori i admini nisu i ne mogu biti 24 / 7 na forumu, a u međuvremenu bilo tko od forumaša može napisati što god mu padne na pamet

----------


## Davor

> Baš radi promocije dojenja bilo bi bolje da se i mame koje daju adaptirano dobro osjećaju na forumu, možda se jednom i vrate po savjet o dojenju ili preporuče Rodu prijateljici koja ima problema s dojenjem...


Nemogući događaj. Otprilike kao očekivati da se na stranicama jedne modne kuće nađe reklama neke druge modne kuće. Nespojivo i krajnje neukusno.

Iz sličnog razloga ovdje nemamo ni pedofilskih sadržaja. Vjerojatno bi se pedofili puno bolje osjećali da imamo.

----------


## anchie76

> Anchie, bi li se moglo nekako izvesti da se na pdf o dohrani izbjegnu prepucavanja o tome jesu li mame koje daju adaptirano bolje ili gore od trudnih pušačica, i jel se adaptirano daje iz komocije ili nebrige ili šta već...


Mislim da si krivo razumjela... Ako i postoje rasprave, onda su to sigurno rasprave "da li je bolje da dijete konzumira adaptirano ili mlijeko majke pusacice", a *sigurno nisu rasprave* "*jesu li mame* koje daju adaptirano *bolje ili gore* od trudnih pušačica".  Kuzis razliku?

One prve rasprave, tipa jel bolje adaptirano ili majcino mlijeko s nikotinom ce postojati i dalje jer koriste u svrhu edukacije.

Rasprave jel su ove ili one majke bolje, nece postojati niti ce se podrzavati na ovom forumu, jer nema boljih i gorih mama - svi radimo onako kako najbolje znamo.  A koliko ja pratim, takve rasprave bas i nemamo.  No moguce je da se nesto propusti jer kao sto jeLutonjica rekla, osoblje nije na netu 24/7.  I ako ikada takvo nesto primjetite, meni uvijek mozete poslati pp pa cu ja reagirati.

----------


## Ailish

Kužim ja razliku, ali je činjenica da su se mnoge mame koje daju adaptirano izjasnile da su se osjećale prozvane ili kritizirane a svi znamo da smo kad se radi o djeci posebno osjetljivi na kritiku. Ne mislim dalje inzistirati, ionako je topic već predugačak

----------


## VedranaV

http://www.thecowgoddess.com/?p=513

----------


## sladjanaf

> Nemogući događaj. Otprilike kao očekivati da se na stranicama jedne modne kuće nađe reklama neke druge modne kuće. Nespojivo i krajnje neukusno.
> 
> Iz sličnog razloga ovdje nemamo ni pedofilskih sadržaja. Vjerojatno bi se pedofili puno bolje osjećali da imamo.


ma odlična usporedba! 
kakvih ti problema imaš u životu?

----------


## anchie76

> Ailish prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš radi promocije dojenja bilo bi bolje da se i mame koje daju adaptirano dobro osjećaju na forumu, možda se jednom i vrate po savjet o dojenju ili preporuče Rodu prijateljici koja ima problema s dojenjem...
> 
> 
> Nemogući događaj. Otprilike kao očekivati da se na stranicama jedne modne kuće nađe reklama neke druge modne kuće. Nespojivo i krajnje neukusno.
> 
> Iz sličnog razloga ovdje nemamo ni pedofilskih sadržaja. Vjerojatno bi se pedofili puno bolje osjećali da imamo.


Davore razumijem sto si htio reci, ali daj stani na loptu.  Malo je ovo too much s pedofilima.. Mislim da bi svi shvatili i da si ostavio i samo ovo s modnim kucama.  Ovo s pedofilima je krajnje neukusno.

----------


## makka

Mislim da se ovdje najgore osjećaju one mame koje su htjele dojiti, koje znaju sve prednosti dojenja ali iz ovog ili onog razloga nisu uspjele dojiti.

One koje su IZABRALE da ne doje i kojima je adaptirano bolji izbor sumnjam da se uopće zadržavaju na ovom forumu.

Davore, jesi vidio ovo?    :Grin:

----------


## suzyem

Baš me zanima bil probao da ti recimo žena nije mogla dojiti ( da spada u onih 1%)? Jer nemoguće je da bi ti dao formulu?   :Grin:

----------


## Davor

> Ovo s pedofilima je krajnje neukusno.


Nadam se da je, nisam ni vjerovao da odobravaš pedofiliju.



> Davore, jesi vidio ovo?


Jesam. O tome se pisalo prije dosta vremena.



> Jer nemoguće je da bi ti dao formulu?


Nije nemoguće, nego je jaaaaaako malo vjerojatno. Svakako se ne bih s time pravio važan. Vjerojatno bih prvo svojem djetetu potražio dojilju  :Wink:  

OT: Kad razbiješ auto, nastojiš li ga popraviti ili ga jednostavno baciš?[/quote]

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovo s pedofilima je krajnje neukusno.
> 
> 
> Nadam se da je, nisam ni vjerovao da odobravaš pedofiliju.


A vidis ipak je velika razlika, i zato ti komentar ne stoji nikako.  Ljude koji konzumiraju pedofiliju nikad ne podrzavam, a ljude koji konzumiraju adaptirano podrzavam u njihovom izboru.  To sto adaptirano nije nasretniji izbor, nikako mi ne opravdava da se moze naci u istom postu s pedofilijom.

Molim te pazi na usporedbe ubuduce.  Sve se to moze reci i malo ljepse.

----------


## Sarina_mama

Anchie76, je u potpunosti u pravu, stvarno se sve to moze lepse reci. 

Davore, sta je to sa tobom, stvarno ne razumem? Kao da jedva cekas bilo kakvu, cak minimalnu sansu kako bi se raspravljao i to na veoma grub i nekulturan nacin. Uporedjujes stvari koje stvarno nemaju nikakve veze jedne sa drugim. I na taj nacin vredjas majke koje ne doje svoju decu (iz bilo kog razloga). 

Ja dojim svoju bebu(u slucaju da si pomislio da sam jedna od njih). To sam oduvek i zelela. Naravno da sam i ja prosle kroz neke "muke" u vezi dojenja, ali sam istrajala u tome i sada veoma uspesno dojim svoju bebu. I povrh svega toga, ne zelim da kritikujem majke koje ne doje svoju decu. 

Znam, da se ovaj forum zalaze za dojenje, ali to ne znaci da kada majka upita koje adaptirano MLEKO (ipak je i to hrana) za svoju USVOJENU bebu, iz cele te price izadje sve ovo.

----------


## Davor

> Davore, sta je to sa tobom, stvarno ne razumem?


Ništa. Jednostavno sam otporan na uljudnosti kad dođe do sustavnog suzbijanja djece. Računam da je nešto bolje ispasti nepristojan nego ne reagirati uopće. Podsjećam na izreku Martina Niemollera:

"Najprije su došli po komuniste , a ja sam šutio jer nisam komunist.
Zatim su došli po socijaliste, a ja sam šutio jer nisam socijalist.
Zatim su došli po sindikaliste, a ja sam šutio jer nisam sindikalist.
Zatim su došli po Židove, a ja sam šutio jer nisam Židov.
Zatim su došli po mene, a nitko nije ostao da digne svoj glas."

----------


## AnaDelVito

zašto administratorice ne uklone postove s agresivnim i vrijeđajućim sadržajima i ne ukinu pravo autorima da dalje sudjeluju u raspravama?
ne bih željela ulaziti u jalove diskusije s nekim tko ima potrebu agresivno iznositi svoje ideje - kao da ga ne bismo čuli kada misao ne bi bila začinjena uvredom, samo onima koji uređuju ovaj forum želim poslati apel - više verbalnog cvijeća, manje verbalnog smeća.  :Heart:

----------


## lonni

Davore, zasto bi trazio dojilju? Pa i muškarci mogu dojiti. Daj se malo potrudi.   :Razz:

----------


## ivano

Lonni jako dobra ideja! 
Možda je vrijeme da spoji teoriju i praksu.....  :Sing:

----------


## Davor

Zbog toga što sam siguran da bi to dojilja napravila ipak bolje.

OT primjer iz života: prije par godina sam imao problem s kanalizacijskim odvodom u kuhiji kojeg je trebalo "modernizirati", a da bi se to dogodilo trebalo je otući lijepi komad betonskog zida oko postojeće cijevi. Majstor (obiteljski prijatelj) mi je rekao neka to napravim sam jer je eto 22:00 i ne smije više raditi buku, a onda će on to doći srediti. I mlatio sam, tuko, mučio se i... skoro ništa. I dođe majstor i veli začuđeno da što nisam to otukao kako je rekao, uzme lagani čekić i šarafciger (?!) i sve otuče dok si rek'o keks  :shock: 
Možeš reći da je mlatiti po betonu jednostavno i bedasto, ali i to treba znati.
Možeš isto reći da je dojenje nešto super jednostavno i prirodno pa ipak i to treba znati. Oduzeti dojenje ženama koje za to imaju prirodne predispozicije je jaaaako bedasto.

----------


## Deaedi

Ma Davore, ne mozes znati dok ne probas  :Love:

----------


## suzyem

Aj dobro, al ovo ozbiljno pitam: Kako u današnje vrijeme naći dojilju? Kod naših baka je to bilo uobičajeno, al kako danas? Tko bi ti pristao dojiti na zahtjev? Znači ta bi osoba trebala živjeti s vama, bil je plaćao?
Pitanje je najviše za Davora... mislim, lakše bi ti počeo dojiti, nego našao dojilju  8)

----------


## bublica1

> pa ovo nije jedini forum na netu
> imate mama-mami.com podforum adaptirano


Po Anicevom rijecniku forum znaci: 1. trg  2.javnost. Zakljucite sami sto sam time htjela reci..
(no hard feelings admin)   :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Aj dobro, al ovo ozbiljno pitam: Kako u današnje vrijeme naći dojilju?)


Imam jednu dragu prijateljicu za koju znam da bi mi uvijek uskočila  :Love:  , kao i ja njoj - jednom, kad su joj sumnjali na upalu slijepog crijeva, ja sam doma bila pripravna da NJM donese bebu k meni. Na kraju nije bilo potrebe, ali dojila bih bebu koliko god dugo bi trebalo. Znam da bi i ona isto učinila za mene. 

Imam još 2 frendice za koje vjerujem da bi također uskočile.

----------


## djuma

bogme bih i ja bila dojilja,
nekome za platu, a nekome i za dzaba.
a i sama bih se potrudila naci dojilju
za svoje dete, da mu je trebala.
poznavala sam bar 3 mame dojilje
sa decom pribliznog uzrasta kao moje.
prvo bih njih pitala.
a moja rodjena sestra ce roditi u julu,
nadam se da joj necu trebati u smislu pomocne dojilje,
poducicu je da moze sama svoje dete dojiti.

----------


## mama courage

> Veronika, zato sto jedino pedijatar moze davati savjete vezane uz adaptirano. ni Dafi ni Toti ni Eki sa foruma nisu osposobljeni za tako nesto, jer beba Dafi nije ista beba kao i beba Eki....i jer su pedijatri educirani, a ni jedna mama na ovom forumu nije.


  :Rolling Eyes:  kad je tema cijepljenje, streptokoke, temperatura i sl., svi se mogu smatrati prozvanima dati odgovore - nebitno jesu li _osposobljeni_ il _educirani_ - i dafi i toti i eki. a kad treba podijeliti iskustva o adaptiranom onda se odjednom sjetimo da postoje ljecnici, 'pache, pedijatri.   :Rolling Eyes: 

a donedavno imadoh prilike procitati da su ljecnici potkupljivi, da primaju svakojake poklone od raznoraznih farmaceutskih tvrtki i prema tome se furaju na jednu odredjenu marku. i sad njihov sud o adaptiranom mlijeku ima vise tezine od iskustva jedne majke, kojoj se nijedna farmaceutska trvtka nije obratila besplatnim _fancy usisivacem_.   :Laughing: 




> Mi smo se odlucili za dojenje,, i zato postoje pravila takva kakva postoje.


ovo je razlog koji postujem, suglasna bila s njim ili ne. no, prijedlog bi ipak bio da se onda ubuduce slicni topici odmah zatvore, uz pp objasnjenja postavljacu topica. (znam da je netko dao vec slican prijedlog i netko i naveo razloga sto ne postupate tako, no ipak, vrijedi razmisliti i o tome slijedeci put   :Wink:  ). 

svi drugi pokusaji objasnjenja i usporedbi   :Rolling Eyes:  su smjesni, kontradiktorni i/li krajnje neumjesni.

----------


## branka1

s obzirom da je ovaj topic već na 5. strani, a svako malo krene u nekom neželjnom smjeru, ja ću ga zaključati.

Ovdje ionako nije poželjno raspravljati o markama adaptiranog mlijeka niti koje adaptirano kupiti pa topic ioanko nema smisla. 

Ako želite raspravljati o marketingu adaptiranog mlijeka ili o pravilima foruma, slobodno otvorite novi topic s takvim naslovom, ali ne na dohrani

----------

